# TINGOS



## TINGOS

pinche TINGOS here to rep & bring back Al Camacho,homie wants more pics of model building & progress so here I go putos


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## darkside customs

:thumbsup:Way to go!


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS

peeps in the model sociaety is building,,,,,,,,just staying aeay from here cause too much drama


----------



## TINGOS

since we have moderatore who like delete stuff,,,,,,,,,,,will you go ahead & delete the interior king thread,,,,,,,,I wont be using it anymore.lol.


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## Lowridingmike

que/ ur topic old topic was deleted? Thats crap. Glad u still round foo!:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS

50 trokita chrome


----------



## chris_thobe

I can't even take it how fuckin sick your interiors are homie! You are killing it! You-->:machinegun: :angel: <-- your interiors.. lol


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## halfasskustoms

TINGOS said:


>


Hey I know who has that wagon.....



TINGOS said:


>


I love what you did to it......Thanks again.



TINGOS said:


>


Iv never seen this one befor....WOW love those ft seat there buddy.


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Yaw homies need to recognize !!!!!!!!!! this Vato is* *"THE INTERIOR KING"* *!


Real sick work wey ........... *


----------



## TINGOS

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Yaw homies need to recognize !!!!!!!!!! this Vato is* *"THE INTERIOR KING"* *!
> 
> 
> Real sick work wey ........... *


thanks TREND,we still have a lot of work to do so mean while I'll be here intertaining,,,,,,,WIN SOME LOOSE SOME (my homie Ricky's saying)


----------



## josh 78

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Yaw homies need to recognize !!!!!!!!!! this Vato is* *"THE INTERIOR KING"* *!
> 
> 
> Real sick work wey ........... *


x-2 sick


----------



## TINGOS

*old stuff*


----------



## TINGOS

more old stuff


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## halfasskustoms




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## bigdogg323

here's one i made inspired by my homie tingo :yes: always sum great work carnal ur work is very ispirational wey and great to look at and very creative :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


:worship: :worship:ALL HAIL THE INTERIOR KING :worship: :worship:


----------



## sandcast

Looks great Tingos


----------



## TINGOS

bigdogg323 said:


> here's one i made inspired by my homie tingo :yes: always sum great work carnal ur work is very ispirational wey and great to look at and very creative :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> :worship: :worship:ALL HAIL THE INTERIOR KING :worship: :worship:


gracias Frankie,,,,,yo elco rear tub se mira chingon wey


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## halfasskustoms

Dammit thats nice.


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:top notch work in here ......definitly the INTERIOR KING!!!!!
but i love this interior


TINGOS said:


>


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS

I put in work ******,,,,,,,,,,so dont be scared to do something or help a model building brother out


----------



## gseeds

[/QUOTE]
those are bad a$$ !!


----------



## rollin yota28

Dude, you all realize in little less than 9 hours, this had exploded into 4 pages of gorgeous work! Crazy, you definitely put in work! Great stuff man


----------



## dyzcustoms

work is crazy good up in here


----------



## hocknberry

dyzcustoms said:


> work is crazy good up in here


:werd: TINGOS needs some page time in LISM DYZ!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

TINGOS said:


> I put in work ******,,,,,,,,,,so dont be scared to do something or help a model building brother out


Work? Shit, bro, that aint work, these are Masterpieces! Keep doin tha damn thing Tingos! You still the Interior King!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART2ROLL

TTMT TINGOS. Cant say which one in the last 4 pages is my favorite. Badass work bro.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Man I'm digging the Last Ride hearse!Sometime I gotta send 1 o mine probably the Imperial for your touch homie,All of these are gorgeous,ese!


----------



## sidetoside

DAAAAAMN , this Hearse and the Pontiac Vert are so F**n nice . Love the Crushed look at the inner Top of the Hearse . Keep up the Nice Work Tingo !!!!!!


----------



## pancho1969

4 pages of great work tingos u still the king :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only

Tingo your style & designs, paterns & color cordination is all that, INTERIOR KING :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYXXX

that's art ! . how many hours on average do you put into those tubs ?


----------



## TINGOS

*OH DAMN A BREAK DOWN-LOL*



CHEVYXXX said:


> that's art ! . how many hours on average do you put into those tubs ?




alright on a tub & no trunk or trunk-hood lid to be done I can knock it out in 2 days wihich is on monday & tuesday on my days off.I drop off the kids at school & go to town on my dresser,pick up the kids at 3:20 & back at it como las 3:45.I drink kool aid or tea which ever is in the fridge jammin on oldies or gangsta rap...........I usually stop at 6pm to eat & after my kids finish they homework & stuff Im back on it @ 8 till 12 or 2 in the morning.Some get knocked out fast & some take longer.


I aleays say 16 hours cause I hate to think of more for what I charge to do this-30 bucks a car including shipping back home is too cheap & depressing when I think of the money cuase it breaks to 1.25 an hour.lol.

I do this cause I like it & always wanted my work to be noticed cause I was always in the shadows of LRB.Been doing this stuff since 95 & mirrors since 96.

brainstorming is what kills me cause I have to rememberr all the interiors I've done either for that same person or anyone else so they dont look exactly the same especially in colors.Fuckin retarded aye but I dont let any homie down when it comes to this & all I can say is that they look better in person.




TINGOS in this bitch commin through crushin the sidewalk.


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870

What up Homie?!!! Aye Bro, I just had to stop by & give it up to ya' 4 all the super tight interior work that u do! I easily consider u to be the Bob Mercado of Model Lowrider interiors!!! & I most definitely gotta get hooked up by u real soon!!! Especially bein' that I only live about 2.5 hours away from u!!! Look 4 a PM from me!!!


----------



## TINGOS

*yup*



BIGG $TAN 870 said:


> What up Homie?!!! Aye Bro, I just had to stop by & give it up to ya' 4 all the super tight interior work that u do! I easily consider u to be the Bob Mercado of Model Lowrider interiors!!! & I most definitely gotta get hooked up by u real soon!!! Especially bein' that I only live about 2.5 hours away from u!!! Look 4 a PM from me!!!


let me know when you ready wey


----------



## TINGOS

this isn't my car,Just did the foil & interior for the owner of it.


----------



## TINGOS

+


----------



## TINGOS

Im redoing my gold 57 bel air I had,but in these colors.its on in this bitch


----------



## chris_thobe

TINGOS said:


> Im redoing my gold 57 bel air I had,but in these colors.its on in this bitch


This 64 Impala is hard as fawk homie! But I like the pink 62, love the wheels.. They look perfect on that whip! :h5:


----------



## dyzcustoms

TINGOS said:


> Im redoing my gold 57 bel air I had,but in these colors.its on in this bitch


do you know who owns this car and look for yourself in the May issue because you are not out of the game lol


----------



## TINGOS

*OWNER of the 64*



dyzcustoms said:


> do you know who owns this car and look for yourself in the May issue because you are not out of the game lol


Steve Longoria who was in Rollerz Only built this car but didnt have time to finish it for the H-Town car show we was reppin at lastyear.He sold this car to Sam Torrez for 150 bucks.150 unfoiled is good for me.lol.He said who ever likes this car is gonna be blown away with the way he spraying my 57,just more patterns I think cause I cant see it commin out better than his 64.



yo what issue of what are you talking about?????????


----------



## ocho%hustlers




----------



## Lil Brandon

What up tingos.... I'm gettin the itch to hit the bench again and you know what's on the bench!


----------



## dyzcustoms

TINGOS said:


> Steve Longoria who was in Rollerz Only built this car but didnt have time to finish it for the H-Town car show we was reppin at lastyear.He sold this car to Sam Torrez for 150 bucks.150 unfoiled is good for me.lol.He said who ever likes this car is gonna be blown away with the way he spraying my 57,just more patterns I think cause I cant see it commin out better than his 64.
> 
> 
> 
> yo what issue of what are you talking about?????????


thanks for the info, cant wait for the 57 and the mag is "LISM" (Lowriding in Scale Magazine)


----------



## TINGOS

dyzcustoms said:


> thanks for the info, cant wait for the 57 and the mag is "LISM" (Lowriding in Scale Magazine)


hell yeah


----------



## MARINATE

I got a tingo interior built rivi for sale if anyone is interested...


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

NICE WRK BRO WHERES THAT TRUCK? IT MURDA!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

http://public.fotki.com/Tonioseven/tingos-51-chevy/


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## caprice on dz

what tools do you use for scribing the line patterns in the interiors? Everything I have tried doesn't leave a nice deep and crisp line you end up with.


----------



## TINGOS

*muchas gracias Tonio*



Tonioseven said:


>


the fleetline lookin badass wey,gonna do it up great to match yo paintjob big homie.TINGOS will not let you down.deoppin bombs sper show style.


----------



## TINGOS

caprice on dz said:


> what tools do you use for scribing the line patterns in the interiors? Everything I have tried doesn't leave a nice deep and crisp line you end up with.


on the button tuck??????

well on the big buttons with colors that I dont do nomore-I make the buttons first with the hinging rod.One side has the hole & the other end I pinch shut to make the lines.Big buttons I make the buttons primero then carve out the lines in between,then press down real hard on the buttons again to give it that look you asking about.

Now on the small buttons I only do now are way easier-I use a smaller hinging rod & I make the biscuit first,then where the lines cross each other I press down the center of them with the rod to make buttons.So biscuit first & buttons last on the smaller biscuit tuck.

Hope this helps,si no just call me wey-214-794-2037 TINGOS.I'll send you pics to yo phone


----------



## MKD904

Nice


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:thumbsup: ...


TINGOS said:


> on the button tuck??????
> 
> well on the big buttons with colors that I dont do nomore-I make the buttons first with the hinging rod.One side has the hole & the other end I pinch shut to make the lines.Big buttons I make the buttons primero then carve out the lines in between,then press down real hard on the buttons again to give it that look you asking about.
> 
> Now on the small buttons I only do now are way easier-I use a smaller hinging rod & I make the biscuit first,then where the lines cross each other I press down the center of them with the rod to make buttons.So biscuit first & buttons last on the smaller biscuit tuck.
> 
> Hope this helps,si no just call me wey-214-794-2037 TINGOS.I'll send you pics to yo phone


----------



## TINGOS

*WOODS 67 impala*



























































yo Woods I'm really not feeling this interior so just say the word & I'll redo this thing.These colors gave me hell wey


----------



## TINGOS

*word*



TINGOS said:


> yo Woods I'm really not feeling this interior so just say the word & I'll redo this thing.These colors gave me hell wey


cool wey,doing yo dash tonite now that I have the green light & finishing the headliner tambien.I took these pics with my homies phone here at work.I NEED A NEW PHONE FOR REALS.lol.let me do the dash tonite & it'll give me a better idea on some new seats for the front.This car fucked me up.I even text ART2ROLL for advice,he was like"looks good,colors go together good",,,,,,,,,told Art,"dont be nice about it"lol.Art is very good at the interior stuff now that I'm asking him for help.Dang I need to quit building all together.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Damm man. Thats badass lookin.


----------



## TINGOS

*finished wey*




















with persmission WOODS let me do the dash.best believe the headliner is did too.TINGOS gets down & fuck what you heard cause I'm a TEXAS BOY from the D-TOWN
shippin back to you on wednesday homietime to puff a newport



the other night I woke up at 3 in the morning & couldnt sleep so I started on the dash & banged this raptune







.


----------



## 502Regal

Oh my that 67 is gnarly, I'm loving it you NAILED THAT COLOR SCHEME!!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

X2!!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Love it.


----------



## hocknberry

you killed WOODS guts tingos!! i need to get at yah for some new guts! i been playin around and gettin pretty good with it, but will never top you!!


----------



## TINGOS

*QUE QUE*



hocknberry said:


> you killed WOODS guts tingos!! i need to get at yah for some new guts! i been playin around and gettin pretty good with it, but will never top you!!


ready when you are Joe,yo if you can do mirrors,cut felt & shape out some biscuits then you can make them look just like mines trust me it's easy.Kind of like a puzzle,fill in the areas.you just have to remember when edges coMe together to overlap where you cant see the edges.


----------



## TINGOS

*things I hate*


















only thing about doing the floor boards is not being able to see what's under the seats.I take pride in my work even in ares that go unnoticed.PINCHE TINGOS needs counseling.lol.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

TINGOS said:


> only thing about doing the floor boards is not being able to see what's under the seats.*I take pride in my work even in areas that go unnoticed.*PINCHE TINGOS needs counseling. lol.


Thats what makes you the INTERIOR KING HOMIE !!!!!!!!!!! Chingon !


----------



## Lil Brandon

Nice!


----------



## EVIL C

Freaking badass :worship:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thats what makes you the INTERIOR KING HOMIE !!!!!!!!!!! Chingon !


X2 Ese es lo que estoy hablando! Badass aye.


----------



## TINGOS

GRACIAS for the kind words mi gente but let me tell yall nombre I got this truck in the mail yesterday.Paint so clean I'm scared to put it together,I GOT THIS!...........going down in D-TOWN be on the look out TINGOS commin through with the toys.lol.Yo Pancho I have to do a quick interior for a facebook customer then I'll do yo impala interior super fuckin retarded wey,STUPID TINGOS STYLE.lol.THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES HELPING ME OUT WITH PAINT JOBS MY NIGGYS IT MEANS A LOT TO ME,I GOT YALL ANYTIME YOU NEED AN INTERIOR DONE YALL GOTS V.I.P. (& YES J I STILL HAVE ONE LEFT TO DO)thanks everybody for being on the cool & keepin it 100


----------



## hocknberry

TINGOS said:


> ready when you are Joe,yo if you can do mirrors,cut felt & shape out some biscuits then you can make them look just like mines trust me it's easy.Kind of like a puzzle,fill in the areas.you just have to remember when edges coMe together to overlap where you cant see the edges.


yeszir!! i've tried to soak in all you showed an taught me......im pretty happy with my out come, no pics yet but soon maybe?! i love messin with design and all that, just hate cuttin the mirror paper!! 1 wrong slip and its a start over like foil!! its all good though, like you said, get it down and its EASY....LOL....im almost to the easy part!


----------



## chris_thobe

Keep doin it TINGOS.. Even on his off day this dude is runnin tha game! One of these days I will get one painted up good enough to send your way! :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

chris_thobe said:


> Keep doin it TINGOS.. Even on his off day this dude is runnin tha game! One of these days I will get one painted up good enough to send your way! :thumbsup:


you dont need to be painted up thobe...send tingos your guts with an idea....it'll come to life!


----------



## pancho1969

TINGOS said:


> GRACIAS for the kind words mi gente but let me tell yall nombre I got this truck in the mail yesterday.Paint so clean I'm scared to put it together,I GOT THIS!...........going down in D-TOWN be on the look out TINGOS commin through with the toys.lol.Yo Pancho I have to do a quick interior for a facebook customer then I'll do yo impala interior super fuckin retarded wey,STUPID TINGOS STYLE.lol.THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES HELPING ME OUT WITH PAINT JOBS MY NIGGYS IT MEANS A LOT TO ME,I GOT YALL ANYTIME YOU NEED AN INTERIOR DONE YALL GOTS V.I.P. (& YES J I STILL HAVE ONE LEFT TO DO)thanks everybody for being on the cool & keepin it 100


 no rush take your time


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## TINGOS

*chit*










this what happens when I'm not liking it.start over for the homie M.J. on facebook.


----------



## hoppinmaddness

TINGOS said:


> GRACIAS for the kind words mi gente but let me tell yall nombre I got this truck in the mail yesterday.Paint so clean I'm scared to put it together,I GOT THIS!...........going down in D-TOWN be on the look out TINGOS commin through with the toys.lol.Yo Pancho I have to do a quick interior for a facebook customer then I'll do yo impala interior super fuckin retarded wey,STUPID TINGOS STYLE.lol.THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES HELPING ME OUT WITH PAINT JOBS MY NIGGYS IT MEANS A LOT TO ME,I GOT YALL ANYTIME YOU NEED AN INTERIOR DONE YALL GOTS V.I.P. (& YES J I STILL HAVE ONE LEFT TO DO)thanks everybody for being on the cool & keepin it 100



Have u started on this one yet?


----------



## TINGOS

*NOPE*



hoppinmaddness said:


> Have u started on this one yet?


naw fool I cant start on this till I finish this monte & PANCHO'S 64,got myself in check brainstorming.But, dont worry you will like it at the super show.lol.


----------



## darkside customs

Damn nice work in here bro!


----------



## smcitylimits

Very nice work. U got skills.


----------



## TINGOS

thanks Tonioseven for the paint job big homie,time to get down with it,just waiting on the chrome to come back,show car bound


----------



## bigdogg323

Those treses look perfect on it wey  paint job came out sweet tonio hooked u up good now get down like james brown foo :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

TINGOS said:


> thanks Tonioseven for the paint job big homie,time to get down with it,just waiting on the chrome to come back,show car bound


TS 60 pearl green?! looks a little darker then TS 60....but nice either way!!! i got a 61 vert im doin for my friend in TS 60 pearl!


----------



## Tonioseven

TINGOS said:


> thanks Tonioseven for the paint job big homie,time to get down with it,just waiting on the chrome to come back,show car bound



Glad I could be of service!


----------



## Tonioseven

hocknberry said:


> TS 60 pearl green?! looks a little darker th_*A*_n TS 60....but nice either way!!! i got a 61 vert im doin for my friend in TS 60 pearl!


 Pearl green was the basecoat; the main color is Sinful Expressions Minty Apple nail polish with blue pearl clear then Upol clear. You have to see it in person. :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

Tonioseven said:


> Pearl green was the basecoat; the main color is Sinful Expressions Minty Apple nail polish with blue pearl clear then Upol clear. You have to see it in person. :thumbsup:


ahh..i forget you dabble with the nail polish tonio!!! paint job looks sick as shit bro!! nice job!!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

VERY NICE WORK TINGOS......

SE VALE

KEEP CAR MODELS ...THE #1 HOBBY :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

*yup*



bigdogg323 said:


> Those treses look perfect on it wey  paint job came out sweet tonio hooked u up good now get down like james brown foo :thumbsup: :biggrin:


you aweready know carnal


----------



## TINGOS

Tonioseven said:


> Pearl green was the basecoat; the main color is Sinful Expressions Minty Apple nail polish with blue pearl clear then Upol clear. You have to see it in person. :thumbsup:


yup in person she is PERTY not pretty,,,,PERTY.Thanks again Tonio,time for me to finish what you started.This 51 I'm building for my homie Angel,,,,Angel has a 51 fleetline & he gonna paint it this color wey.


----------



## TINGOS

hocknberry said:


> TS 60 pearl green?! looks a little darker then TS 60....but nice either way!!! i got a 61 vert im doin for my friend in TS 60 pearl!


hey Joe the only hard part now is matchin an interior color.lol.dam it Tonio,Angel picked a tricky color.


----------



## Tonioseven

TINGOS said:


> yup in person she is PERTY not pretty,,,,PERTY.Thanks again Tonio,time for me to finish what you started.This 51 I'm building for my homie Angel,,,,Angel has a 51 fleetline & he gonna paint it this color wey.





TINGOS said:


> hey Joe the only hard part now is matchin an interior color.lol.dam it Tonio,Angel picked a tricky color.



I have no doubt you'll bring it to life the right way!! Tell Angel to keep us supplied with pictures when he gets it painted!!


----------



## TINGOS

*L.I.S.M.*










thanks Lowriding In Scale Magazine for the spread in yo magazine


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870

TINGOS said:


> thanks Lowriding In Scale Magazine for the spread in yo magazine


HELL YEAH!!! THAT'Z WHASSUP HOMIE!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms

TINGOS said:


> thanks Lowriding In Scale Magazine for the spread in yo magazine


Congrats on the spread man. I havnet seen any of those mags so I cant see all your good shit in there. But CONGRATS.


----------



## bigdogg323

TINGOS said:


> thanks Lowriding In Scale Magazine for the spread in yo magazine


ORALE CONGRATS ON THE SPREAD CARNAL :thumbsup:


POST SUM PICS OF IT WEY :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

HELL yeah!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

*M.J. 77 monte interior*










at first the blue & white were not gonna cut it so,swithced the colors






































Pancho yo 64 is next,time to have some fun.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*CONGRATS FAM !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well deserved homie !!!!!!!!!!*


TINGOS said:


> thanks Lowriding In Scale Magazine for the spread in yo magazine





TINGOS said:


> at first the blue & white were not gonna cut it so,swithced the colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancho yo 64 is next,time to have some fun.


 *Homie this blue interior is sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet !*


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

I gotta check out the spread in LISM sometime,Congrats bro!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*CONGRATS FAM !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well deserved homie !!!!!!!!!!*


TINGOS said:


> thanks Lowriding In Scale Magazine for the spread in yo magazine





TINGOS said:


> at first the blue & white were not gonna cut it so,swithced the colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancho yo 64 is next,time to have some fun.


 *Homie this blue interior is sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet !*


----------



## sinicle

congrats on the feature wey:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Wow nice job dude.


----------



## jevries

Dope! Deserved!



TINGOS;1552
8755 said:


> thanks Lowriding In Scale Magazine for the spread in yo magazine


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

TINGOS said:


> at first the blue & white were not gonna cut it so,swithced the colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancho yo 64 is next,time to have some fun.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

jevries said:


> Dope! Deserved!


thanks very much on the love my crazy layitlow people.Trying to stay on it but been slackin a little bit from being at the bodyshop to assemble my ride every chance I get.Thanks again.


----------



## TINGOS

Pancho got a 64 commin soon.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: that is some serious work right there homie ! get down Fam !


----------



## sandcast

niceeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## sandcast

niceeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## darkside customs

Sick bro!


----------



## halfasskustoms

That 64 looks good just like that.


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## pancho1969

:wow: :wow: :run: :run:


----------



## TINGOS

*Pancho 64 interior*



pancho1969 said:


> :wow: :wow: :run: :run:





















I'm trying to get into some kind of rythm.Finish it this week wey


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Dang thats sick homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!! *






*Hey homie all BS aside .......... the '39 gets recleared tomorrow ........... the homie 8Ball seen it last week and wanted it ! I said no way Thats the homie Tingo's '39 !*


----------



## pancho1969

:run: :wow: :thumbsup: :run:


----------



## Compton1964

Damn!!!! Eres cabron tingo!!!! That s beautiful....siempre the best!!!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms

TINGOS said:


> I'm trying to get into some kind of rythm.Finish it this week wey


Damm good shit right there.


----------



## TINGOS

*que onda my nigs*



Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Dang thats sick homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey homie all BS aside .......... the '39 gets recleared tomorrow ........... the homie 8Ball seen it last week and wanted it ! I said no way Thats the homie Tingo's '39 !*







thanks Trend,I'm gonna do it right to go with yo paint job my nig.Yo Pancho she looks better in person wey.Yo Compton you always checkin in with a *****,gracias wey.And, my little homie Irvin,you know we cool.

I know I been slackin yall,but all of you guys come first,I'll still have 4 cars ready for the show,cant leave layitlow hanging like that.Be ready layitlow

southsidefitnawreck.lol.


----------



## Lowridingmike

TTT for one of the sickest.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*X2 !!!*


Lowridingmike said:


> TTT for one of the sickest.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

TINGOS said:


> I'm trying to get into some kind of rythm.Finish it this week wey


tight!!!


----------



## chris_thobe

Always some bad ass shit up in here!!


----------



## TINGOS

*PANCHO 64 DOOR PANELS*





















aweready,wrinkles on the door panels my nig.going down in this hoe


----------



## halfasskustoms

I like the way you did that upper door panel. That looks real good man.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

I dig the wrap around rear seat mirrors and console,nice job!


----------



## skeazy

CUZ YOU COLDBLOODED!!!! GOT TO PHUQ WITH YOU ! OF THESE DAYS TO GET AN INTERIOR JOB!!! DO YOU DO REAL INTERIOR TO???? OR DESIGN THEM??? SKEAZ CHECKING IN FROM THE OTHER D!!!!!! YOU COLD MY NINJA!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Get down wit it wey ! that door is sick !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHEVYXXX

your interiors are off the hook, you get down Bro !!! :worship:


----------



## TINGOS

*aweready*










the wrinkles on this door panel came out better,Man yall gonna see more wrinkled interiors soon.lol.It's on


----------



## halfasskustoms

Well it looks great sofar.


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Dam bro thats klean!!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS

TINGOS said:


> the wrinkles on this door panel came out better,Man yall gonna see more wrinkled interiors soon.lol.It's on[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sent pics to Art2roll on how to do wrinkles,its easy just too time consuming,shit the purple truck gonna have some wrinkles.AWEREADY.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

TINGOS said:


> TINGOS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the wrinkles on this door panel came out better,Man yall gonna see more wrinkled interiors soon.lol.It's on[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sent pics to Art2roll on how to do wrinkles,its easy just too time consuming,shit the purple truck gonna have some wrinkles.AWEREADY.
> 
> 
> 
> damn thats sick tingos!
Click to expand...


----------



## TINGOS

*gracias Oldskoolways*



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> TINGOS said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn thats sick tingos!
> 
> 
> 
> gracias oldskoolways,just need to make some seats right quick & Pancho 64 interior ships back to Cali tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starting on my 50 truck today too.I'll have better pics up later when its done.These are from my cheapass lg phone.lg must mean low grade.lol.p.o.s.
Click to expand...


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude LOVE IT. Great work. 

I just got all the stuff I need to make an interior like you do. Ima going to try it today or next day.


----------



## chris_thobe

Lookin real good TINGOS, but whats new?? lol.


----------



## sinicle

great work wey!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

that interior is Sick !!!!!


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870

chris_thobe said:


> Lookin real good TINGOS, but whats new?? lol.


*SUPER NICE BRO!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## TINGOS

*Pancho 64 interior is done*














































shipping back to Cali today carnal


----------



## sinicle

looks real good wey! those colors are great!


----------



## CHEVYXXX

looks really good ! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

TINGOS said:


> shipping back to Cali today carnal


THIS IS ALL I HAVE TO SAY WEY :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ART2ROLL

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Brandon

Love those wrinkles tingo. Looks like biscuit tuck


----------



## TINGOS

*GRACIAS MY NIGS*



ART2ROLL said:


> :thumbsup:












ok last pic I have of Panchos 64,thanks on the comps,but I still think Art is way better than I am on these things.I feel like I have to impress him & no one else.lol.Sometimes when you school,you get schooled back.Thanks Art for thinking outside the box


----------



## ART2ROLL

You still got this game Tingos. I cant wait to try the wrinkles out on my 59. Ponhco's 64 came out sick. Gonna kill when it gets all put back together.


----------



## halfasskustoms

ART2ROLL said:


> :thumbsup:


X2...


----------



## Tonioseven

:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Dang fam, you killed it with that one !!!!!! Sick !*


TINGOS said:


> shipping back to Cali today carnal


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: :wow: can't wait to see it :cheesy:


----------



## Compton1964

No surprise!!!! Awesome....


----------



## TINGOS

*foiling on the 51 today*


----------



## MAZDAT

TINGOS said:


>





Real nice Tingo!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ocho%hustlers




----------



## Trendsetta 68

clean work fam !


----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice.


----------



## sneekyg909

TINGOS said:


> shipping back to Cali today carnal


Your Interior skills are crazy homie...Good Job :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

*thanks Sneekyg909*



sneekyg909 said:


> Your Interior skills are crazy homie...Good Job :thumbsup:






















































































some throw backs


----------



## hocknberry

LOL.....hard to say those are old school now that you changed it up a bit brudda!! still killin it either way!


----------



## halfasskustoms

All lookin good hamie.


----------



## TINGOS

*wow*

I was on the INTERIOR KING tread a while agoRIGHT CLICKING & SAVING a few pics I'm missing,,,,,,,& their was 9 users on it.lol.NOMBRE,I gues nobody knows que THIS THREAD is my new spot for interiors.funny


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave: que onda wey


----------



## wisdonm

Man I am beat. In the last three days I have read over 200 pages of Tingo the Interior King. But mostly, all I seen is this.







. 

I have a contest ending New Years eve and I need a Tingo style interior to get me over da top. Problem is, I have not been able to find Tingo's how to pixs anywhere. So I am peading, for us newbies, please Mr Tingo, or anyone, can you post, send me, or tell me where I can find the pixs for Tingo's how to?

Happy fathers day, bros.


----------



## TINGOS

wisdonm said:


> Man I am beat. In the last three days I have read over 200 pages of Tingo the Interior King. But mostly, all I seen is this.
> 
> View attachment 498398
> .
> 
> I have a contest ending New Years eve and I need a Tingo style interior to get me over da top. Problem is, I have not been able to find Tingo's how to pixs anywhere. So I am peading, for us newbies, please Mr Tingo, or anyone, can you post, send me, or tell me where I can find the pixs for Tingo's how to?
> 
> Happy fathers day, bros.



well I deleted all my photobucket pics thats why you cant see anything.Sorry for all yo digging around not leading anywhere.Call me wey 214-794-2037 so I can send you pics on how & what to use.Call me right now, later, tomorrow dont matter to me.I aint never too busy to help someone out.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

That green interior looks firme way much props


----------



## wisdonm

Thank you very much for your gracious offer.


----------



## TINGOS

*yo*



pina's LRM replica said:


> That green interior looks firme way much props


thanks Johnny,yo I posted a comment on the facebook layitlow for some Armando Flores rims.No reply,I'm guessing nobody has any forsale.Yo Wisdonm,I'm ready when you are so dont be acting brand new around here.lol.


----------



## wisdonm

Great talking to you. Can't wait to see some pixs.


I couldn't find the facebook page.


----------



## Mr Jigsaw

holy fawk u get down holmes !!! makes me wana throw away my shit and start over ! :tears:



keep up the firme work :worship:


----------



## TINGOS

Mr Jigsaw said:


> holy fawk u get down holmes !!! makes me wana throw away my shit and start over ! :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> keep up the firme work :worship:


gracias Jigsaw,if you ever need one let me know so I can do it up in TEXAS RANGERS colors.lol.Naw just trippin I dont like baseball.But, on the cool if you ever want one done I'll hook you up with an interior as a housewarming gift to the site & reppin that LAYITLOW with us.Like ARMANDO FLORES says"make model building the #1 hobby"


----------



## Mr Jigsaw

TINGOS said:


> gracias Jigsaw,if you ever need one let me know so I can do it up in TEXAS RANGERS colors.lol.Naw just trippin I dont like baseball.But, on the cool if you ever want one done I'll hook you up with an interior as a housewarming gift to the site & reppin that LAYITLOW with us.Like ARMANDO FLORES says"make model building the #1 hobby"


hell yea im down with it ! im tryn to get my son into it cus all he wants to do is play Black Ops ! i started out building model airplanes n helicopters as a kid we didnt hav ps3's ! :no:


----------



## TINGOS

*que que?*



Mr Jigsaw said:


> hell yea im down with it ! im tryn to get my son into it cus all he wants to do is play Black Ops ! i started out building model airplanes n helicopters as a kid we didnt hav ps3's ! :no:



yo me & my son play c.o.d. Black opps killing zombies wey,thats fun as hell,,,,,,,nombre-add me as a friend for the ps3 my user name is 

INTERIOR-KING


----------



## TINGOS

*here you go Wisdonm*



wisdonm said:


> Man I am beat. In the last three days I have read over 200 pages of Tingo the Interior King. But mostly, all I seen is this.
> 
> View attachment 498398
> .
> 
> I have a contest ending New Years eve and I need a Tingo style interior to get me over da top. Problem is, I have not been able to find Tingo's how to pixs anywhere. So I am peading, for us newbies, please Mr Tingo, or anyone, can you post, send me, or tell me where I can find the pixs for Tingo's how to?
> 
> Happy fathers day, bros.



















































here you go Wisdonm,some progress pics of an interior gettin done up.Sorry about sending you pics.My phone is trippin.Hope this helps.This is all I have done so far.Once all my styrene work is done then I'll show you the other stuff.

1st-you get your model set up to lay out mirrors(in this case styrene)

2nd-you lay out all your mirrors...............

let me finish the styrene on this bomb then I'll post up pics of just mirrors homie.


----------



## wisdonm




----------



## Mr Jigsaw

TINGOS said:


> yo me & my son play c.o.d. Black opps killing zombies wey,thats fun as hell,,,,,,,nombre-add me as a friend for the ps3 my user name is
> 
> INTERIOR-KING


yea we play zombies too ima add u homie


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude thats lookin good man. Keep it up.


----------



## TINGOS

*mirrors*



TINGOS said:


>


----------



## CHEVYXXX

:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

TINGOS said:


> TINGOS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more mirrors
Click to expand...


----------



## TINGOS

QUICK RUNDOWN for Wisdonm
















ok so you know mirrors come first.











next is felt,here I laid down 4 strips of felt,,,,always let it over hang the area your trying to cover.













here I have 3 strips of glitter foam to follow the same lines of the felt













here is the light blue felt to fill in the remaining styrene,always let it overlaop on the edges & trim it to size with nose hair trimmers.












inside










outside.




these 2 colors may seem throwed off,but for what I'm going for on this car.The outcome is gonna be SHOWSTOPPER.As you can see my nigs I finally got a NEW PHONE.LOL.


----------



## Hydrohype

Interior decorator! aint no joke..:thumbsup:


----------



## 97xenissan

Awesome work man!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lookin good way i see u using styrine now that shit works good for that


----------



## chris_thobe

I am really diggin the colors on this fleetline!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

:wow: damnn!!! the fleetline is lookin sick tingos!!!


----------



## Lowridingmike

Thnks for the breakdown, that helped a bit!


----------



## wisdonm




----------



## dig_derange

great stryene work brutha!


----------



## CHEVYXXX

wisdonm said:


>


X2


----------



## ejm2002

Yo Tingos man u do some Bad interiors . I apprecitate u showing us how to lay interiors. :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

*gracias everybody for checkin in with a ******














































now I just fill in the rest with babyblue felt.


----------



## chris_thobe

What kinda glue u use? I did my first TINGOS interior and it turned out better than I thought it would.. Super glue dries really fast, but if you aren't careful it will bleed through the felt, I got felt glue, but dunno if I like it yet. Anyways, lookin real good wey!


----------



## TINGOS

*glue*



chris_thobe said:


> What kinda glue u use? I did my first TINGOS interior and it turned out better than I thought it would.. Super glue dries really fast, but if you aren't careful it will bleed through the felt, I got felt glue, but dunno if I like it yet. Anyways, lookin real good wey!












I use the testors orange tube wey.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Damn homie thats looks good.


----------



## chris_thobe

TINGOS said:


> I use the testors orange tube wey.


No shit.... Keep doin what you do:thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

TINGOS said:


> now I just fill in the rest with babyblue felt.




:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

*gracias on the thimbs up Mazdat*



MAZDAT said:


> :thumbsup:






















mirrors dont always need styrene under them,just cover it up with felt


----------



## Trendsetta 68

The king is at it again ............ looks good fam !


----------



## TINGOS

*what up TREND,you know what time it is*



Trendsetta 68 said:


> The king is at it again ............ looks good fam !

























well I didnt get much done today cause of my BEBE KIDS,but its cool.No need to rush as long as I'm having fun wit it.TINGOS in the building mad respect for layitlow homies on here.time to go puff on a newport.


----------



## halfasskustoms

holy shit man. Thats killer. Love it. And thats why you the KING.


----------



## TINGOS

TINGOS said:


> redoing this when I get home,,,,,I dont like it,,needs more mirrors & the diamond tuck should be longer vertical,not horizontal................DAMN THESE LITTLE CARS.lol.


----------



## Tonioseven

_*Dayum!!*_ :thumbsup:_* Yo wheels are on the way, Wey!!*_


----------



## TINGOS

Tonioseven said:


> _*Dayum!!*_ :thumbsup:_* Yo wheels are on the way, Wey!!*_


orale wey,gracias wey.right on wey.btw,,,,,,,,,later wey.lol.my ninja


----------



## Tonioseven

Lmao!!! I'll have some off time coming up so you will have an interior on the way from me soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## wisdonm

My inlaws flew in Sat from Mcallen, to Huston, to Dallas , to Milwaukee. I drove them 100 miles today to their son's house. Fortunately that got me within 2 blocks of a Hobbly Lobby. So I picked up almost $12 of foam.









Two multi packs, a large brown, a large beige, and a sparkle pack.


----------



## CHEVYXXX

:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Hey Tingo's got the first part cleared homie ..... now the rest of the '39 will dry out in the sun tomorrow ................​*


----------



## caprice on dz

Got a question for the expert, I'm wanting to build a front hopper to take with me this summer to the local lowrider shows/club picnics. I still have a servo left over from when I did the 64 last year, how would you suggest I instal it? Should I run a line to it or maybe rig it so that when it spins it pushes down on the ubar?


----------



## COAST2COAST

wisdonm said:


> My inlaws flew in Sat from Mcallen, to Huston, to Dallas , to Milwaukee. I drove them 100 miles today to their son's house. Fortunately that got me within 2 blocks of a Hobbly Lobby. So I picked up almost $12 of foam.
> 
> View attachment 502737
> 
> 
> Two multi packs, a large brown, a large beige, and a sparkle pack.


set 4 life:biggrin:


----------



## Dre1only

very impressive work Tingo :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

*thanks Dre1only*



Dre1only said:


> very impressive work Tingo :thumbsup::thumbsup:







































man this fleetline gonna be bad.Tonioseven thanks on the spray & like I said"you will not be disappointed"yo Wisdonm,glad you found what you was looking for.


----------



## TINGOS

first time












second time


----------



## 97xenissan

Looks really good


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Sweet ........


----------



## Dre1only

Tingo I also have 51 cut open Gloss white, burgandy & white painted stock interior c'n yours tho makes me wanna finish mines its been hinged for the longest, headed in a new direction thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## wisdonm

Thank's for shaing your knowledge on what to get, where to get it, and how to use it, bro. :drama:


----------



## bigdogg323

TINGOS said:


> man this fleetline gonna be bad.Tonioseven thanks on the spray & like I said"you will not be disappointed"yo Wisdonm,glad you found what you was looking for.





TINGOS said:


> first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second time


badass as always carnal :worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## chris_thobe

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::h5::h5::h5:


----------



## hocknberry

nice recent work tingos! so since the new "button tool" is in use..(i been using it too)...what are you using to scribe the lines? still the same tool or did you change it up?! this is my most recent works with the new button tool and the old scriber you mentioned olny i made one out of styrene instead of the metal one......


----------



## Tonioseven

_*Sick as hell homie!!!*_


----------



## TINGOS

hocknberry said:


> nice recent work tingos! so since the new "button tool" is in use..(i been using it too)...what are you using to scribe the lines? still the same tool or did you change it up?! this is my most recent works with the new button tool and the old scriber you mentioned olny i made one out of styrene instead of the metal one......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn Joe you aint scared using that yellow huh?AWEREADY.I use the same tool just smaller.Only this time its that copper color & guessing that helps from giving it that SHADED LOOK like before.here you go my nig.


----------



## hoppinmaddness

TINGOS said:


> first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second time


Cant wait to see it all done !!!


----------



## halfasskustoms

TINGOS said:


> man this fleetline gonna be bad.Tonioseven thanks on the spray & like I said"you will not be disappointed"yo Wisdonm,glad you found what you was looking for.





TINGOS said:


> first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second time


Man thats looks sooooooooooooooo goooooooooooooood. Great work wey.


----------



## TINGOS

*OH CHIT MY 39*



Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Hey Tingo's got the first part cleared homie ..... now the rest of the '39 will dry out in the sun tomorrow ................​
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Trend you the man wey,I will not let you down carnal.GONNA TURN THIS MUTHA OUT !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I believe you Fam, I know you gonna get down wit it wey ! ........... wait till I post the other pics ......... :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike

TINGOS said:


> first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second time


THis car goes so hard it's ridiculous!



hocknberry said:


> nice recent work tingos! so since the new "button tool" is in use..(i been using it too)...what are you using to scribe the lines? still the same tool or did you change it up?! this is my most recent works with the new button tool and the old scriber you mentioned olny i made one out of styrene instead of the metal one......


ya'll know I'm loving tha yella! Lemonade...


----------



## hocknberry

ya'll know I'm loving tha yella! Lemonade...[/QUOTE] 
stay tuned mike......i gotta finish the summer build then im on the yellow guts first!! now stop whoring up tingos's thred!!LOL


----------



## TINGOS

*HOT FUN IN THE SUMMERTIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



hocknberry said:


> ya'll know I'm loving tha yella! Lemonade...


stay tuned mike......i gotta finish the summer build then im on the yellow guts first!! now stop whoring up tingos's thred!!LOL[/QUOTE]
































































what Up Hock,how you livin big homie.Gap Band style on the dresser wey,drop the bomb on me.


----------



## TINGOS

man I cant wait for tomorrow,,,,,,,,buy some clear plastic to make all my windows look rolled up,finish my doors with felt & slap on the headliner.Goin down my nigs.next is my fist crack at detailing the motor,mocking up how the car will sit & all CHROME UNDER CARRIAGE on this bitch....................CAN YOU SMELL WHAT TINGOS IS COOKIN??????????????????????


----------



## pancho1969

That shits lookin clean tingos!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## wisdonm

:drama:


----------



## CHEVYXXX

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only

hocknberry said:


> nice recent work tingos! so since the new "button tool" is in use..(i been using it too)...what are you using to scribe the lines? still the same tool or did you change it up?! this is my most recent works with the new button tool and the old scriber you mentioned olny i made one out of styrene instead of the metal one......


looks good Hock :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

*yo Woodgrain*










wow Emilio thanks again for all this o.g. resin stuff carnal.I owe you bigtime again Sir.Well I wanted to do some impalas but all this will keep me bombed out.


----------



## hoppinmaddness

TINGOS said:


> wow Emilio thanks again for all this o.g. resin stuff carnal.I owe you bigtime again Sir.Well I wanted to do some impalas but all this will keep me bombed out.


 Daaaaaaaaaaaammmmm!!!!!!


----------



## sinicle

hoppinmaddness said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaammmmm!!!!!!


X A FUCKIN MILLION!!!!!!!!!:wow::fool2:


----------



## bigdogg323

TINGOS said:


> wow Emilio thanks again for all this o.g. resin stuff carnal.I owe you bigtime again Sir.Well I wanted to do some impalas but all this will keep me bombed out.


:wow:


----------



## halfasskustoms

sinicle said:


> X A FUCKIN MILLION!!!!!!!!!:wow::fool2:


X 3.....Wow.


----------



## ocho%hustlers




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

TINGOS said:


> wow Emilio thanks again for all this o.g. resin stuff carnal.I owe you bigtime again Sir.Well I wanted to do some impalas but all this will keep me bombed out.


damn!!!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

TINGOS said:


> man I cant wait for tomorrow,,,,,,,,buy some clear plastic to make all my windows look rolled up,finish my doors with felt & slap on the headliner.Goin down my nigs.next is my fist crack at detailing the motor,mocking up how the car will sit & all CHROME UNDER CARRIAGE on this bitch....................CAN YOU SMELL WHAT TINGOS IS COOKIN??????????????????????


clean!!!


----------



## TINGOS

*awready made all the windows for the 51*























































man I was having hell with trying to cut up the original glass so I bought the clear sheets to make the windows.Now I can get down with the headliner.


----------



## Tonioseven

Looks tight as hell!! Those look way better than the kit glass.


----------



## TINGOS

happy 4th of July LAYITLOW


----------



## Hydrohype

TINGOS said:


> stay tuned mike......i gotta finish the summer build then im on the yellow guts first!! now stop whoring up tingos's thred!!LOL


































































what Up Hock,how you livin big homie.Gap Band style on the dresser wey,drop the bomb on me.[/QUOTE]

the Gap band comment was funny! I was like wtf? oh yea now I got it! the 51 looks hella good. why did you have to cut the original glass?


----------



## TINGOS

*sup Hydro*



Hydrohype said:


> what Up Hock,how you livin big homie.Gap Band style on the dresser wey,drop the bomb on me.


the Gap band comment was funny! I was like wtf? oh yea now I got it! the 51 looks hella good. why did you have to cut the original glass?[/QUOTE







I used thinner clear plastic for windows wey,the original glass is real thick for me to add a headliner without the glass giving me hell.If you notice on my pics of the door panels,you will see that the pillar & the vent window part of the door look real plain.So I'm wrappin it up with felt.Besides the 51,HOW THE FUNK YOU LIVING BIG HOMIE????????????????? Longtime no call TINGOS.Happy 4th wey,I'll be on the dresser doing a headliner.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Damn man that IS PIMP yo.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Homie thats a sick come up with all of that resin !!!!!!!!!!! And I'm diggin' that glass work too carnal !

Oh... and I got some flicks coming your way tomorrow afternoon wey !* :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*For the homie Tingo's ........ The '39 has been cleared wey ! .........

*

























*I'm letting it sun dry for a few hours today then It'll be shipped off to you on monday carnal !*


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *For the homie Tingo's ........ The '39 has been cleared wey ! .........
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm letting it sun dry for a few hours today then It'll be shipped off to you on monday carnal !*


damn thats bad ass!!!


----------



## TINGOS

*HOLY CHIT*



Trendsetta 68 said:


> *For the homie Tingo's ........ The '39 has been cleared wey ! .........
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm letting it sun dry for a few hours today then It'll be shipped off to you on monday carnal !*[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN YOU AINT FUNKIN AROUND TODAY.Yo TREND the panel came out retarded wey.Oh man it's on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx Tingo's ....... that leafin' kept kickin' my a$$ ..... it didn't wanna stick , but I stuck wit it , I think they cheaper glue I used was the problem so I changed it up then it was koo ......


----------



## hocknberry

thats pimp shit right there!! all paint and leaf!!! cant wait to see the guts on this one!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

yeah Hock ........ I can't wait till the interior is in this bootch !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Tryin' out a name for the '39 .......... *​*"Sun Flare"*​* .............* 








​


----------



## TINGOS

*AWEREADY,perfect*



Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Tryin' out a name for the '39 .......... *​
> 
> *"Sun Flare"*​
> 
> *.............*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup name on the 39 is perfect wey.I aint gonna know how to act
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the headliner for the 51 my nigs.It would've came out real bulky if the original windows was in it.


----------



## 97xenissan

Damn bro headliner is sick! , what did you use to replace the windows?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That headliner looks good wey ! Nice job on the new windows too !


----------



## TINGOS

*que onda wey*



97xenissan said:


> Damn bro headliner is sick! , what did you use to replace the windows?



Clear styrene plastic from wild bills........dont know the size wey but its almost like paper fool.bends easy. 1.20 a sheet.Needed it for my burban too.


----------



## GreenBandit

Looks awesome but how come it doesn't match the paint?


----------



## TINGOS

*LOL-I WAS WONDERING THE SAME THING.*



GreenBandit said:


> Looks awesome but how come it doesn't match the paint?



felt colors dont come in this green,in person the car looks turqois in the sun,it has a blue pearl over green.These pics are at night with my daughters night lamp with a weak light bulb.I could've used the greens I had but you would ask me the same question"how come the greens dont match the paint.& I didnt want to do a peanut butter interior for this car.It looks throwed off in these pics but when its done she will be pretty.Thanks for saying something cause I know other peeps saying the same thang.,I went over these colors for 3 days straight & asking everybody at home & these 2 colors are the closest to match the paint job.lol.If not we can just blame it on the economy.lol.

the most messed up thing is that when someone sends me an interior to do,,,,,,,I only see pics & always match the colors with the paint,,,,,,,,,,,this car is in my hands & cant match it for shit.lol.It's a givin I see things differently & I'm ok with that.






My son & daughter said welcome to MI VIDA LOCA.it's a TINGOS EXPERIENCE


----------



## 97xenissan

TINGOS said:


> Clear styrene plastic from wild bills........dont know the size wey but its almost like paper fool.bends easy. 1.20 a sheet.Needed it for my burban too.


I saw that when I was there but didn't think about it LOL


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

TINGOS said:


> Trendsetta 68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Tryin' out a name for the '39 .......... *​
> 
> 
> *"Sun Flare"*​
> 
> 
> *.............*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup name on the 39 is perfect wey.I aint gonna know how to act
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the headliner for the 51 my nigs.It would've came out real bulky if the original windows was in it.
> 
> 
> 
> damn headliner is bad ass!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## halfasskustoms

TINGOS said:


> Trendsetta 68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Tryin' out a name for the '39 .......... *​
> 
> 
> *"Sun Flare"*​
> 
> 
> *.............*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup name on the 39 is perfect wey.I aint gonna know how to act
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the headliner for the 51 my nigs.It would've came out real bulky if the original windows was in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice guys.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hydrohype

TINGOS said:


> the Gap band comment was funny! I was like wtf? oh yea now I got it! the 51 looks hella good. why did you have to cut the original glass?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used thinner clear plastic for windows wey,the original glass is real thick for me to add a headliner without the glass giving me hell.If you notice on my pics of the door panels,you will see that the pillar & the vent window part of the door look real plain.So I'm wrappin it up with felt.Besides the 51,HOW THE FUNK YOU LIVING BIG HOMIE????????????????? Longtime no call TINGOS.Happy 4th wey,I'll be on the dresser doing a headliner.


Im cool Dogg. just been staying home, messing around, then going to mom's to raid the fridge everyday and try to keep her spirits up. you know. Im loving the the 51 homie, is that to pair of 67 seats in that? Im gonna try that if its cool with you wey. i think that would be dope in a 69! that delivery wagon that Trend helped you out with is looking hella clean too.. I think its very tasteful and much more classy than a lot of wild paints I see these days.. The are both fuckin BODACIOUS rides fo sho!


----------



## TINGOS

*Hydro*



Hydrohype said:


> Im cool Dogg. just been staying home, messing around, then going to mom's to raid the fridge everyday and try to keep her spirits up. you know. Im loving the the 51 homie, is that to pair of 67 seats in that? Im gonna try that if its cool with you wey. i think that would be dope in a 69! that delivery wagon that Trend helped you out with is looking hella clean too.. I think its very tasteful and much more classy than a lot of wild paints I see these days.. The are both fuckin BODACIOUS rides fo sho!



glad you doing ok Hydro.here is another pic of the headliner.right side up.lol.


----------



## TINGOS

cant work on the 51 tonite so close the doors & roll up the windows,lock it & call it a nite.lol.tomorrow back on it


----------



## sinicle

looks way clean homie!


----------



## 97xenissan

damn! looks good


----------



## TINGOS

still waiting on Pancho to give this trokita a name & OH YES,SHE IS NEXT ON THE DRESSER.


----------



## ocho%hustlers




----------



## COAST2COAST

Thats gonna b bad as fuck!!:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

COAST2COAST said:


> Thats gonna b bad as fuck!!:thumbsup:


X 2


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

TINGOS said:


> still waiting on Pancho to give this trokita a name & OH YES,SHE IS NEXT ON THE DRESSER.


:wow: fucken bad ass!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

TINGOS said:


> still waiting on Pancho to give this trokita a name & OH YES,SHE IS NEXT ON THE DRESSER.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

you started on the interior yet ?


----------



## TINGOS

*yo Woodgrain*



Trendsetta 68 said:


> you started on the interior yet ?


not yet my nig,after the 51 is finished I'll knock it out for yaou wey


























































Dash,trunk & hood lids are next.


----------



## chris_thobe

Dayum son!! Shit is sick man! Like I need to tell you that..LOL


----------



## GreenBandit

Looks amazing, how do you cut your felt so precise?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

That interior came out nice way sum of your best work i think


----------



## TINGOS

*sup fool*



GreenBandit said:


> Looks amazing, how do you cut your felt so precise?



are we talking to us mr "why doesn't the interior match the paint"lol.Oye I use 2 pairs of scissors wey,some real sharp ones & a pair of nose hair trimmers.If you look at the pic below the seats have 2 colors of felt & glitter foam.Light blue & glitter foam are on the edges & the middle is a turqois color.Well the middle color may seem like 1 piece but it is actually 5 pieces glued all together.Reason being is cause I was gonna throw some more light blue in the mix but wasn't lookin right.Most of this suff is a test fit & sometimes I trim a piece of felt 5 times before I glue it down.Sounds like a lot of work but I'm used to it.


----------



## TINGOS

dash in place everything fits snug & the doors close perfect.Headliner is right on & this 51 is gonna be a hit.


----------



## TINGOS

TINGOS said:


> dash in place everything fits snug & the doors close perfect.Headliner is right on & this 51 is gonna be a hit.


yo Greenbandit does the interior look better in the sunlight to go with the paintjob???????????? I need your approval sir or I'll redo the whole thang fool.


----------



## hoppinmaddness

TINGOS said:


> dash in place everything fits snug & the doors close perfect.Headliner is right on & this 51 is gonna be a hit.


Looks fukin sick bro!!!! wat wheels u gonna use


----------



## GreenBandit

I'm very sorry about my matching comment, I think I was a little tipsy at the time my apologys. Thanks for the info anyways. As soon as I find a hobby shop close by I'd like to try this. I just moved to the Austin texas area. What glue do you use? And are the seats using the thinnest styerene?


----------



## GreenBandit

I think I just got mistaken by a different color I thought this was for the orange car. My apologys


----------



## TINGOS

*here you go wey*



GreenBandit said:


> I'm very sorry about my matching comment, I think I was a little tipsy at the time my apologys. Thanks for the info anyways. As soon as I find a hobby shop close by I'd like to try this. I just moved to the Austin texas area. What glue do you use? And are the seats using the thinnest styerene?







































here is the stuff I use wey.Austin,Tx?Steve Longoria lives there fool,That ***** gets down on models.He spraying my 57 kit with a whole lot of patterns.


----------



## TINGOS

pina's LRM replica said:


> That interior came out nice way sum of your best work i think


thanks Johnny & it's only gettin DUMBER.Before I was in a hurry to put my work out there.Let a ***** recognized,but now it's time to hit the shows hard wey.See L.U.G.K. soon.


----------



## GreenBandit

Who's Steve?


----------



## GreenBandit

What's the metal rods for?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

TINGOS said:


> dash in place everything fits snug & the doors close perfect.Headliner is right on & this 51 is gonna be a hit.


damn that came out real nice homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

TINGOS said:


> thanks Johnny & it's only gettin DUMBER.Before I was in a hurry to put my work out there.Let a ***** recognized,but now it's time to hit the shows hard wey.See L.U.G.K. soon.


I feel u way see you at the shows 4sho!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

TINGOS said:


> thanks Johnny & it's only gettin DUMBER.Before I was in a hurry to put my work out there.Let a ***** recognized,but now it's time to hit the shows hard wey.See L.U.G.K. soon.


I feel u way looks good see you at the shows 4sho!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Trendsetta 68

*man, **THAT LOOKS **real **GOOD !*


----------



## chevyguy97

*Man those builds look AWESOME

**Dynasty that's how we do it.*


----------



## bigdogg323

TINGOS said:


> not yet my nig,after the 51 is finished I'll knock it out for yaou wey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dash,trunk & hood lids are next.





TINGOS said:


> dash in place everything fits snug & the doors close perfect.Headliner is right on & this 51 is gonna be a hit.


badass wey :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship::worship:


----------



## TINGOS

*51 motor*



bigdogg323 said:


> badass wey :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship::worship:


gracias Frankie





























meanwhile I wait for the wheels to this to arrive I'm giving it my first try on a fuel line from the pump to carburetor & spark plug wires.Firing order I did is 1-5-3-6-2-4 if thats correct.I'm trying yall.Still waiting on other tuff from scaledreams,this is just me goofing around.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Interior King is killin' it at an engine now ! Dang, that engine looks good wey , that chrome is sick !

Chingon !!!!!!*


----------



## Tonioseven

Yeah, this is gonna be nice as hell.


----------



## CHEVYXXX

:h5:


----------



## chris_thobe

Bling bling...looking good! U use Chrometech, or LMK Co.?


----------



## sandcast

Tingos, do you use scale dollhouse diamond patterns for the interiors? They sure look professional.That 51 interior is really impressive


----------



## TINGOS

*chrome tech*



chris_thobe said:


> Bling bling...looking good! U use Chrometech, or LMK Co.?













chrome tech & the little rods from the other pic are for the biscuit tuck.


----------



## TINGOS

sandcast said:


> Tingos, do you use scale dollhouse diamond patterns for the interiors? They sure look professional.That 51 interior is really impressive












uh I have no Idear what you talking about Sandcast.lol.On these little diamond tuck it's all freehand.I use a ruller to carve out the lines first & then use the hinging tube to make the buttons last.Kinda like crossing the T's & dotting the I's.Thanks for the comp wey.


----------



## sandcast

You deserve the compliments.

You are the "King Of Interiors" for sure


----------



## GreenBandit

What glue do you use? I've tried the old hoppin hydros carpet and could never get it to stick


----------



## TINGOS

GreenBandit said:


> What glue do you use? I've tried the old hoppin hydros carpet and could never get it to stick












I use this Testors Orange tube glue for the mirrors & felt.On the mirrors make sure to even it out with a q-tip so the mirrors dont wrinkle up 6 months later.On the foam I use foam glue & for fast drying I use the C.A. Glue


----------



## TINGOS

thanks for the supremes Tonioseven.Good looking out wey.


----------



## TINGOS

*51 fleetline engine bay*














































just a quick mockup to see how she gonna turn out,so far so good.Still need wheels for it.Supremes are not for this car trust me.Waiting on detailmaster stuff to arrive in the mail & this ride gonna wreck some shit.Thanks to Tonioseven for the spray on this,you came through with a great color & my interior gonna accent yo paint job clean.TINGOS working on the dresser & having fun.Got a call yesterday & hyped me up with all kinds of motivation & confidence,nombre no chinges going down for D-Town.


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Dam bro thats a lot of detail!!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms

hoppinmaddness said:


> Dam bro thats a lot of detail!!!!


X 2. I like it alot homie.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Dang homie ... all of that chrome is beautiful ! That engine bay is killin' 'em !*


----------



## hocknberry

looks killer so far tingos!!! send me them supremes if you dont need em?!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

I see you finally stept up ur detail skills way looks good much props I remember when we would be chillin at my crib an I use to tell you dats all ur builds needed to look even cleaner becouse all you use to worry bout was the paint an interiors but guess you just wasnt feeling me then when I tride to tell you looks good tho homie


----------



## TINGOS

pina's LRM replica said:


> I see you finally stept up ur detail skills way looks good much props I remember when we would be chillin at my crib an I use to tell you dats all ur builds needed to look even cleaner becouse all you use to worry bout was the paint an interiors but guess you just wasnt feeling me then when I tride to tell you looks good tho homie



yup I was being lazy


----------



## TINGOS

well this detail stuff is a bitch I aint gonna lie & have mad respect for all of yall mfo's who go all out on this shit.I hate it but its a damn good learning experience & would rather go work on a real car & get dirty with some real elbow grease.lol.My next car with detail will look better than this car.Well I added 2 pumps behind the back seats & put the battery cables on.Positive to the starter & negative to the block.I haven't had much time this week to mess with this car though because of work.....Next is the radiator support & connect the hoses.Also the air flow tubes from the radiator supprt to the firewall.Too much chrome now,starting to look like a damn JADA CAR.Almost done my ******,pocos pero locos y TINGOS es un tonto.GET STUPID WITH IT LAYITLOW,TIME TO GET RETARDED.


----------



## CHEVYXXX

uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## wisdonm

I'm still eaten up all this here eye candy. :drama:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Never too much chrome! I was loving how this thing is blingin, like a real 90's show car when they used to build real detailed lowriders. One of my favortie cars ever here, executuion is [email protected] Just needs the right shoes now maybe some gold here and there with a mural on the trunk to set dat bish off! Great job Tingos!


----------



## chris_thobe

Supre firme homie!!! That motor is lookin real nice!! Trailer queen for sure! Keep it up. I been wanting some of those deep dish cragars bad!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Wow man. That looks great.


----------



## TINGOS

*51 fleetline*

Thanks layitlow for the love & Tonioseven for the paintjob,


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

LOOKING GOOD TINGO VERY CLEAN HOMIE!:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> LOOKING GOOD TINGO VERY CLEAN HOMIE!:thumbsup:


Yes like what ^^^^^^ said.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I love that button tuck interior ... always excellent wey !


----------



## jevries

Looks stunning bro!



TINGOS;15736
194 said:


> just a quick mockup to see how she gonna turn out,so far so good.Still need wheels for it.Supremes are not for this car trust me.Waiting on detailmaster stuff to arrive in the mail & this ride gonna wreck some shit.Thanks to Tonioseven for the spray on this,you came through with a great color & my interior gonna accent yo paint job clean.TINGOS working on the dresser & having fun.Got a call yesterday & hyped me up with all kinds of motivation & confidence,nombre no chinges going down for D-Town.


----------



## TINGOS

*almost done*


----------



## 97xenissan

Damn homie looks good, can't wait to see it finished suspense is killing me LOL,


----------



## mercadospinstriping

Badass work!


----------



## TINGOS

*Hoppinmadness 55 nomad*




























yo Irvin foiling yo nomad with the foil I use gave me hell wey,starting yo interior & Ocho%hustlers on monday little homie,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,cross yo fingers fool.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Good luck Tingos, I know you going to bring it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Hoppin's Nomad going good,those are hard to foil


----------



## GreenBandit

Nice color


----------



## hoppinmaddness

TINGOS said:


> yo Irvin foiling yo nomad with the foil I use gave me hell wey,starting yo interior & Ocho%hustlers on monday little homie,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,cross yo fingers fool.



Dam bro thanks gonna looks sick when done


----------



## CHEVYXXX

TINGOS said:


> yo Irvin foiling yo nomad with the foil I use gave me hell wey,starting yo interior & Ocho%hustlers on monday little homie,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,cross yo fingers fool.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*X 2 ! Keep us posted wey !!!!!!!!!!*


halfasskustoms said:


> Good luck Tingos, I know you going to bring it.


----------



## hocknberry

now your doing foil tingo's?! LOL ..........i might be your number 1 customer behind markie!!


----------



## TINGOS

*qe onda Joe*



hocknberry said:


> now your doing foil tingo's?! LOL ..........i might be your number 1 customer behind markie!!













this nomad gonna be tight,anything but original when you pop the trunk tail gate open.Man this styrene shit is too easy.Do it real fast now.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

dammm tingo that interior is looking good homie another clean ride!:thumbsup:


----------



## Compton1964

Damn.... Is beautiful already!!!!


----------



## Guest

Wow Tingos you ARE THE KING. Been watching your work and I have not found anyone that I know of that can top your artistic talent. I love coming back to your thread to see what your up to and loved your article in Lowriding In Scale Mag. Keep up the good work and you keep us in eye candy here!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

TINGOS said:


> this nomad gonna be tight,anything but original when you pop the trunk tail gate open.Man this styrene shit is too easy.Do it real fast now.


wow thats gonna be sick!!!


----------



## TINGOS

*que onda modelsinc1967*



modelsinc1967 said:


> Wow Tingos you ARE THE KING. Been watching your work and I have not found anyone that I know of that can top your artistic talent. I love coming back to your thread to see what your up to and loved your article in Lowriding In Scale Mag. Keep up the good work and you keep us in eye candy here!


thanks on the compliment,but I'm not the only dude on here doing interior work.What I do is easy & I know things change all the time as cars get classier but my work will always look like this to remember where we came from at one point.Thanks for checking in & saying a few words.

man I cant find the damn clear lenses for the 51,CHIT!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll find them,they can only be in 1 or 2 places.lol.Here is an update on the 51,still need to put the visor & air cooler on but it's gettin there.























































crosslaced & Armando style McLean caps,sittin jacked up on all fours showcar style for the mirrors when its on display.TINGOS gettin ready for a nice bomb line up


----------



## 97xenissan

Badass wheels homie, everything so fuckin clean great work homie!


----------



## TINGOS

97xenissan said:


> Badass wheels homie, everything so fuckin clean great work homie!


what up Carlos,damn fool you always awake.No sleep & no play time que no?Crazy azz,thanks wey


----------



## 97xenissan

No sleep homie lol gotta get some build time in.


----------



## halfasskustoms

97xenissan said:


> Badass wheels homie, everything so fuckin clean great work homie!


X 2 Ilike it alot.


----------



## ocho%hustlers

TINGOS said:


> thanks on the compliment,but I'm not the only dude on here doing interior work.What I do is easy & I know things change all the time as cars get classier but my work will always look like this to remember where we came from at one point.Thanks for checking in & saying a few words.
> 
> man I cant find the damn clear lenses for the 51,CHIT!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll find them,they can only be in 1 or 2 places.lol.Here is an update on the 51,still need to put the visor & air cooler on but it's gettin there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crosslaced & Armando style McLean caps,sittin jacked up on all fours showcar style for the mirrors when its on display.TINGOS gettin ready for a nice bomb line up


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

97xenissan said:


> Badass wheels homie, everything so fuckin clean great work homie!


x2!!!:wow: bad ass wheels!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

I got a mirror display for you. I'll text you a picture tomorrow. Yours if you want it. You know how we do it.:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

Tonioseven said:


> I got a mirror display for you. I'll text you a picture tomorrow. Yours if you want it. You know how we do it.:thumbsup:


hell yeah Tonio that'll work.Thanks wey


----------



## Lowridingmike

TINGOS said:


> yo Irvin foiling yo nomad with the foil I use gave me hell wey,starting yo interior & Ocho%hustlers on monday little homie,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,cross yo fingers fool.


I HATE foiling, may need your services very soon in that dept.! Looks great!





TINGOS said:


> thanks on the compliment,but I'm not the only dude on here doing interior work.What I do is easy & I know things change all the time as cars get classier but my work will always look like this to remember where we came from at one point.Thanks for checking in & saying a few words.
> 
> man I cant find the damn clear lenses for the 51,CHIT!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll find them,they can only be in 1 or 2 places.lol.Here is an update on the 51,still need to put the visor & air cooler on but it's gettin there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crosslaced & Armando style McLean caps,sittin jacked up on all fours showcar style for the mirrors when its on display.TINGOS gettin ready for a nice bomb line up


Perfection.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*TINGOS '51 ......................*


















*Homie This build is solid !!! Excellent job on all of that Chrome trim wey ! And that trunk lid's underside is SICK !*


----------



## TINGOS

*que onda wey*



Trendsetta 68 said:


> *TINGOS '51 ......................*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Homie This build is solid !!! Excellent job on all of that Chrome trim wey ! And that trunk lid's underside is SICK !*[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> thanks Trend,glad you like this 51.My first car to rep the club with homie.Tonioseven paintjob & he has named this car EVERLASTING MEMORIES.Asked him what made him come up with this name & his reply was"a lot of people are gonna remember this fleetline when it's finished".Right on with that Tonio yo paint job looks classy on this car.I still need to lower the front end & finish with the visor & swamp cooler.Exhibition for the super show my nig.


----------



## PHXKSTM

damn beauitful car!! I love it


----------



## Tonioseven

TINGOS said:


> hell yeah Tonio that'll work.Thanks wey


I'll get it together and ship it this week. It ain't much but I know you'll make it work. :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

*yo ocho%hustlers*

que onda ocho?I'm knocking out hoppingmadness" nomad & yo 76 is next,having trouble picking out colors for caprice but'Ill think of something.After yo glasshouse my homie Jay's chevy stepside is next,here is me trying to hype myself up to finish these interiors.Instead of hyping its stresses me out.lol.Like"damn too many left".NOMBRE,fuck it,keep on truckin.Dresser pics.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice look stuff there guy.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*sweet flicks wey ! Love the Nomads guts !*


TINGOS said:


> que onda ocho?I'm knocking out hoppingmadness" nomad & yo 76 is next,having trouble picking out colors for caprice but'Ill think of something.After yo glasshouse my homie Jay's chevy stepside is next,here is me trying to hype myself up to finish these interiors.Instead of hyping its stresses me out.lol.Like"damn too many left".NOMBRE,fuck it,keep on truckin.Dresser pics.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

:thumbsup: always clean work in here!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

very clean 51 homie! nice color and wheels too!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Damn, nice as hell!! I almost forgot about the display stuff bro. I'll get it shipped this week.


----------



## 97xenissan

What you got planned for the C-10 homie?


----------



## warsr67

TINGOS said:


> thanks on the compliment,but I'm not the only dude on here doing interior work.What I do is easy & I know things change all the time as cars get classier but my work will always look like this to remember where we came from at one point.Thanks for checking in & saying a few words.
> 
> man I cant find the damn clear lenses for the 51,CHIT!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll find them,they can only be in 1 or 2 places.lol.Here is an update on the 51,still need to put the visor & air cooler on but it's gettin there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crosslaced & Armando style McLean caps,sittin jacked up on all fours showcar style for the mirrors when its on display.TINGOS gettin ready for a nice bomb line up



ride came our clean TINGO .:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

*hoppingmadness" 55 nomad interior*





































hey fool text me yo addy to ship it back today.


----------



## 97xenissan

Damn Tingo, another one killin it!


----------



## CHEVYXXX

TINGOS said:


> hey fool text me yo addy to ship it back today.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*CHINGON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*The Interior king for real homies !!!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *CHINGON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *The Interior king for real homies !!!


X 2. WOW.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

TINGOS said:


> hey fool text me yo addy to ship it back today.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

DAMN!!!


----------



## hocknberry

TINGOS said:


> hey fool text me yo addy to ship it back today.


you got my text to send my nomad back to me right?! :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinmaddness

TINGOS said:


> hey fool text me yo addy to ship it back today.


Damm bro cant wait for it to get here!!!!!


----------



## serio909

Sick job homie


----------



## Compton1964

Always gettin down!!! My respetos 4 you homie!...


----------



## 97xenissan

Fucking perfection Tingo!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Perfect!!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

clean tingo like always!:thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

TINGOS said:


> hey fool text me yo addy to ship it back today.




That looks sick Tingo!!!! I can't wait till you get to the 59


----------



## TINGOS

*Art2roll paint job on the 50 burban PURO CORAZON*




























YO PAINT JOB GOES HARD WEY,had no idea which way you was gonna take this but the outcome is superbad wey.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Goddamn that thing is hot. I love this thing so much. Great job art2roll.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Perfect Art,I want a burben from Al,someday.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bad ass!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

TINGOS said:


> YO PAINT JOB GOES HARD WEY,had no idea which way you was gonna take this but the outcome is superbad wey.


----------



## chris g

MAaaan!!!


----------



## TINGOS

THANKS ART2ROLL FOR THIS PAINT OB MY NIG


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## halfasskustoms

Looks good homie.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

that truck is looking badd ass! homie keep the pics coming!:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

*Sp Gil*



Gilsdropshop1 said:


> that truck is looking badd ass! homie keep the pics coming!:thumbsup:





















sorry Gil,this all you gonna see for a minute.i'M TAKING A BREAK FROM THE TOYS WEY.


----------



## CHEVYXXX

you did the damn thing on that trokita :yes: !!! that bed flows good with that roof pattern. :h5:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bad ass!!!:guns:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

sick homie !!!!!!! love the pattern work you did with interior material !


----------



## chris_thobe

X 76!! Looks hard as hell


----------



## avidinha

Sweet! I like how you made the bed insert removable.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

avidinha said:


> Sweet! I like how you made the bed insert removable.


x2:yes: What I was gonna say lol


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS

BORED LASTNITE MESSING AROUND


----------



## wisdonm

Say bro, long time. You got me sitten here droolen.

May I ask a few questions?

1. Are those U shaped parts in the bed 1 piece or multiple pieces?

2. What glue do you assemble the PE wheels with?

3. What type and brand of paint do you use for the metal flake base?

4. What type and brand of paint do you use for the transparent colors?

I sure wish I could lay down some paint like that. But I don't even know where to start.


Thanks man.


----------



## Lowmodelr

Fukkk those r clean!!!


----------



## Lil Brandon

Nice line up tingo maybe one day I can get something finished....maybe


----------



## TINGOS

*SUP FOOL*



wisdonm said:


> Say bro, long time. You got me sitten here droolen.
> 
> May I ask a few questions?
> 
> 1. Are those U shaped parts in the bed 1 piece or multiple pieces?
> 
> 2. What glue do you assemble the PE wheels with?
> 
> 3. What type and brand of paint do you use for the metal flake base?
> 
> 4. What type and brand of paint do you use for the transparent colors?
> 
> I sure wish I could lay down some paint like that. But I don't even know where to start.
> 
> 
> Thanks man.




I dont spray anything.........the bed piece is the sections,unfortunately the bottom piece was too thin of styrene & after 2 weeks in the box & not glued down some how crumbbled up on me.the 2 side consoles are styrene top to bottom.6 pieces of styrene make each console,throwing that bedliner away.go back through the pages you will see the materials I use.I get the same questions over & over.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice shit homie. Love all those body's.


----------



## serio909

You got some sick skills homie


----------



## Hoppin'

TINGO'S stuff is always way to good for us normal peops here,
He is a master of his trade,

Keep it up man,your goin' somewhere.


----------



## COAST2COAST

X2....
Lineup is way too sick!.....don't go to any show tingos is going to and expect to bring home any hardware:no:lol


----------



## COAST2COAST

That brown burban is Killin it...def gotta keep an eye on that one


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*SICKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK !!! 

Those Ranflas are solid homie !!!!!!!!! *


----------



## bighomie68

DAMN BRO GREAT WORK!:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

Hoppin' said:


> TINGO'S stuff is always way to good for us normal peops here,
> He is a master of his trade,
> 
> Keep it up man,your goin' somewhere.



define normal-I'm just as getto as the next guy & remember I didnt paint any of this stuff.


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS

starting the 39 tonite,,,,,,,,awready,get her ready TINGOS cause the jewelry is on the way.


----------



## Tonioseven

Righteous!!


----------



## bigdogg323

:facepalm: :worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## halfasskustoms

WOW that shit looks good Homeboy.


----------



## Lowmodelr

Tht chrome looks hella clean


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

TINGO.....jewelry is on the way. HAHAHAHA


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## Gilsdropshop1

NICE TINGO THOSE WHEELS ARE GOING TO LOOK SWEET ON IT HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> TINGO.....jewelry is on the way. HAHAHAHA


hell yeah gonna go good for the 39,,,,,,,,,,,,gracias Armando


----------



## TINGOS

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> [/QUOTE


----------



## TINGOS

no interiors this week yet but the 39 is next for gutts then Pancho's truck along with the burban Art2roll sprayed.Get down with it,tingos on the move.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Dang that's gonna be solid wey !!!!!!!!! keep us posted !*


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

Sick work bro keep it up ur a master at what u do


----------



## OCHO PERCENT




----------



## bigdogg323

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Sick work bro keep it up ur a master at what u do


Yupp thats y he's the king homie


----------



## serio909

That 66 is tigth tingo


----------



## halfasskustoms

I like that sedan man. Real clean homie.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

TINGOS said:


>


bad ass!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

QUOTE-TINGOS













*
Chingon !!!!!!!!!! The Interior King is back !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:Sick work homie!


----------



## hocknberry

bombs lookin sick tingos!! sick jewlery! LOL i thought you were done with models for awile?! good to see yah back!


----------



## TINGOS

*I DONT KNOW ABOUT THIS*

Bigdogg always tells me the truth & he got me guessing on this












this is just the floor board,I dont like it but Bigdogg does.












this is more of the look I was going for but it's too crowded.Also I dont have any orange glitter foam to go with it.These are the only 2 colors I have to kind of match the paint cause I dont think orange & grey felt will look right?Open to any suggestions or ideas & critism anyone has to say on this.Not everyone thinks the same way so feel free to say what ever you want on this.Would like feedback from anyone please.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Holy shit I like that. Big ups to the king.


----------



## Lil Brandon

Love it jut the way it is!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

X2!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: Wow ...... shuttin' em down homie !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Wuz good tingo was good talkin wit u yest ur builds are lookin clean way much props


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

TINGOS said:


> Bigdogg always tells me the truth & he got me guessing on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is just the floor board,I dont like it but Bigdogg does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is more of the look I was going for but it's too crowded.Also I dont have any orange glitter foam to go with it.These are the only 2 colors I have to kind of match the paint cause I dont think orange & grey felt will look right?Open to any suggestions or ideas & critism anyone has to say on this.Not everyone thinks the same way so feel free to say what ever you want on this.Would like feedback from anyone please.


im with bigdogg i like it without the center piece, but either way it totally kicks ass ........


----------



## hocknberry

TINGOS said:


> Bigdogg always tells me the truth & he got me guessing on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is just the floor board,I dont like it but Bigdogg does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is more of the look I was going for but it's too crowded.Also I dont have any orange glitter foam to go with it.These are the only 2 colors I have to kind of match the paint cause I dont think orange & grey felt will look right?Open to any suggestions or ideas & critism anyone has to say on this.Not everyone thinks the same way so feel free to say what ever you want on this.Would like feedback from anyone please.


the button tuck is a must IMO......cuz the front seats will have some button tuck im guessing? leave the spear lookin center piece but ....take the orange felt inserts out by the front seats put in orange button tuck....take out the felt side panels to show the orange button tuck?!


----------



## wisdonm

I agree with HB about the front seats and side pieces. But then again, you're the King for a reason.


----------



## TINGOS

*sup fool*



hocknberry said:


> the button tuck is a must IMO......cuz the front seats will have some button tuck im guessing? leave the spear lookin center piece but ....take the orange felt inserts out by the front seats put in orange button tuck....take out the felt side panels to show the orange button tuck?!


I didnt have any orange glitter foam thats all,,,,,,I'll redo it better.Now I have a clue on what the outcome would be


----------



## TINGOS

almost done with yo interior TREND,,,,


----------



## TINGOS

I REALLY LIKE THE FLOAR BOARD ON THIS





























heading back to you today TREND,,,looks badass wey & gonna go hard in your MC.Hope you likes


----------



## TINGOS

thanks for the badass spray on this TREND,,got gold BMF in along with detail stuff & starting on this panel again tonite cause I done found me the missing orange glitter foam.lol.


----------



## bigdogg323

TINGOS said:


> I REALLY LIKE THE FLOAR BOARD ON THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heading back to you today TREND,,,looks badass wey & gonna go hard in your M C.Hope you likes


sick as always wey :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship::worship:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup::thumbsup:yup


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS

mockup monday on facebook layitlow


----------



## Lowmodelr

Clean ass interiors carnal


----------



## BRAVO

im floored everytime i come in here


----------



## halfasskustoms

Fuck that's nice shit. Love them wheels homie.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

TINGOS said:


> mockup monday on facebook layitlow


bad ass!!! wow at those wheels!:wow:


----------



## hocknberry

nice tingos!! those wheels look right at home! nice score!


----------



## COAST2COAST

Pure sickness:thumbsup:them wheels set it off!!


----------



## rollindeep408

Fuckin dope !!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Those Mondo wheels will make a trash can look good !!!!!!! LOL

Homie that interior is hella hard "Sun Flare '39" is turning out killa !!!!!!!*


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Wheels look clean on it way ill prob get d nickle plated set in d mail today dat build is lookin firme


----------



## bigdogg323

TINGOS said:


>


only thing i have to is :worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## bigdogg323

TINGOS said:


> :around:  :around: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OCHO PERCENT

What you up to WEY?


----------



## TINGOS

this is for a 55 T-Bird,,,,,,belongs to a dude in Washington.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*DANG ! Thats cold wey !!!!!!!!!!!!! Love them seats homie !*


----------



## halfasskustoms

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *DANG ! Thats cold wey !!!!!!!!!!!!! Love them seats homie !*


X 2. Very nice.


----------



## Lowrider-gee

X3 that shit goes hard.


----------



## Tonioseven

Bad as hell!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Damn shits killer as usuel,wey


----------



## TINGOS

here is the place that started it all for me,as a teenager I'd stop in this place once someone showed me the model cars on display.Met some cool cats here that always stopped by to display they model cars.The first time I ever saw a 63 & 64 impala model car in person was displayed in this store.And, this was before the 63 came back out in that BIG WHITE BOX that cost 30 bucks.The owner is a friend of the family & still doing her thing.I was there earlier today & bought a model car my homeboy Gilbert built in 1997 that I did an interior for.This interior is 15 years old & has been on display since 1999.Hope yall like these pics.



























































this place has many old LRM magazines but nothing from LRB,she said one day someone bought all her LRB mags.


----------



## TINGOS

*Fatality Civic from 1997*
































































interior from a long time ago from an old model car club I use to be in FATALITY


----------



## Tonioseven

TINGOS said:


> here is the place that started it all for me,as a teenager I'd stop in this place once someone showed me the model cars on display.Met some cool cats here that always stopped by to display they model cars.The first time I ever saw a 63 & 64 impala model car in person was displayed in this store.And, this was before the 63 came back out in that BIG WHITE BOX that cost 30 bucks.The owner is a friend of the family & still doing her thing.I was there earlier today & bought a model car my homeboy Gilbert built in 1997 that I did an interior for.This interior is 15 years old & has been on display since 1999.Hope yall like these pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this place has many old LRM magazines but nothing from LRB,she said one day someone bought all her LRB mags.



Get that AMT display case for me.


----------



## wisdonm

Is that foam in the center of the Tbird seats?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Dang you been puttin in work for years homie ! Looks good wey ! *


TINGOS said:


> interior from a long time ago from an old model car club I use to be in FATALITY


----------



## TINGOS

finished MJ's 53 belair interior,shipping home today big homie


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

TINGOS said:


> finished MJ's 53 belair interior,shipping home today big homie


:wow:daaaaammmnn!!!!!


----------



## Compton1964

Just when I thought it couldn't get any better!!!


----------



## drnitrus

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909

:worship:Interior King...


----------



## Lowridingmike

sneekyg909 said:


> :worship:Interior King...


Quoted for troof.

Srry it's taken so long to send panels and dash, but they went out today so.... Who's guts are getting done next Mr Interior King??? I seen a 60 from hydrohype! And a 60 frome soembody else too.... :drama:


----------



## TINGOS

this was for facebook MOCK UP MONDAY


----------



## TINGOS

updates on SUN FLARE 39


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow:  :sprint:


----------



## LUXMAN

Straight speechlesd. So much sick work on one table It dont,make no sense!

That 66 rag need to come home wit me!!! Lol


----------



## bigdogg323

> That 66 rag need to come home wit me!!! Lol


:nono::nono: THATS MINE :naughty:  :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude you got Art2roll, 63. What you doing with it or is it yours now.......Cuz Id love to own that one.


----------



## TINGOS

*ARTS 63*



halfasskustoms said:


> Dude you got Art2roll, 63. What you doing with it or is it yours now.......Cuz Id love to own that one.


Art was selling his 63 on facebook layitlow in an auction,I won the bid at 300 bucks.


----------



## halfasskustoms

TINGOS said:


> Art was selling his 63 on facebook layitlow in an auction,I won the bid at 300 bucks.


No shit homie. WoW, great come up man. I like that one better then the 64 he did.

If you ever need to get rid of it LMK, I'll give you $50 cash in hand. Cuz it'd Cost me the other $250 just to drive out there. LoL.


----------



## TINGOS

halfasskustoms said:


> No shit homie. WoW, great come up man. I like that one better then the 64 he did.
> 
> If you ever need to get rid of it LMK, I'll give you $50 cash in hand. Cuz it'd Cost me the other $250 just to drive out there. LoL.


sounds good to mee,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,did the door panels lastnite on the 39 wey,check it.











right side door finished








door closed & door panel on








doors closed,sunroof view








door panels in,doors closed.


tonite after work I'll be doing the back door & hopefully dash & seats.Next on the list is photo etch grille from Roger Chavez & butterfly the hood,,,,,,,the rest after that is down hill.


----------



## ART2ROLL

Gettin down Tingos.


----------



## TINGOS

*sun flare 39*


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Man, I love to see these builds and interiors come together ... *:drama:

*Much props wey on that engine too !!!!!!!!!!! real nice detail !!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## halfasskustoms

Damn homie. I dont think you know JUST how good you are at doing this shit. Great job man. Really nice man.


----------



## drnitrus

Great work


----------



## wisdonm

So sweet. Is the sparkly stuff foam or do they make sparkly felt now?


----------



## 97xenissan

Fukkin A , look at all that paint and chrome and just damn !


----------



## LUXMAN

The funny part is the background makes It really look like a interior shop!


----------



## TINGOS

*sup DrNitrus*



LUXMAN said:


> The funny part is the background makes It really look like a interior shop!


gracias on the love yall,,,,,funny INTERIOR SHOP.Naw just my DRESSER......the sparkly stuff is glitter foam ..I'm having fun right now,,,,,,lastnite I did the dash & slapped on the visor & dummy lights.Commin together clean,,


----------



## LUXMAN

Man i gotta have sumthin done up by you homie


----------



## TINGOS

*mock up*




















a big thanks to Roger Chavez for giving me this PE grille,looks good on the 39,,,quick mock up pic of PE grille in place with front bumper,amazed how Roger just came out & gave me this.Some real shit right there.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

That grills badass,bro.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Damit that looks good. Keep it up man. Love seeing theses updates.


----------



## warsr67

TINGOS said:


> a big thanks to Roger Chavez for giving me this PE grille,looks good on the 39,,,quick mock up pic of PE grille in place with front bumper,amazed how Roger just came out & gave me this.Some real shit right there.



this one baddddddddddddddddd ride tingo.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

that thing is killer with the pe grille must have been a bitch to get the curve in the bend but you did kick ass on it really makes it look real and flows with the custom work.


----------



## TINGOS

warsr67 said:


> this one baddddddddddddddddd ride tingo.:thumbsup:






















gracias for the how to pics you posted on facebook Willie,helped me out a bunch,thanks again,,,I'll put the hood ornament on when I finish the car this week comming up.


----------



## warsr67

TINGOS said:


> gracias for the how to pics you posted on facebook Willie,helped me out a bunch,thanks again,,,I'll put the hood ornament on when I finish the car this week comming up.


any time bro.


----------



## BRAVO

LUXMAN said:


> Man i gotta have sumthin done up by you homie


2X


----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice.


----------



## COAST2COAST

very nice...photoetch grille is settin it off:thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909

COAST2COAST said:


> very nice...photoetch grille is settin it off:thumbsup:


X2...:yes:


----------



## OFDatTX

Fuck that grill is tight!


----------



## TINGOS

*ALMOST DONE*



OFDatTX said:


> Fuck that grill is tight!


thanks yall this 39 should get done today after work homies


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS

39 interior done


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: :wow:


----------



## halfasskustoms

GOD DAMN MAN!!!!

*That shit looks sooooooo gooooood homie. Im LOVIN this one.:worship::worship::worship:*


----------



## ART2ROLL

39 is sick homie!


----------



## Dre1only

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: You Did That :thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice Work Tingo ........


----------



## wisdonm

Thanks for the pix with the liscence plates. It really helped me understand what was happening. The plates were great too.


----------



## TINGOS

ALADEEN MUTHAFUKAS!!!!!!!!!!!! just need to put my license plates on & SUN FLARE 39 is finished


----------



## PHXKSTM

Super clean. Trophy winner for sure


----------



## Lowmodelr

Great work homie


----------



## Compton1964

Outstanding homie!!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

That's a sick ranfla,bro!


----------



## halfasskustoms

^^^^^Like what they all said.^^^^^^


----------



## COAST2COAST

Sick work tingos:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

like they all said nothing more can be said pure perfection.......


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

fuckin bad ass!!!


----------



## dink

That's a super clean build


----------



## TINGOS

*YUP*









BACK PLATE









FRONT PLATE









THIS CAR IS DONE









I took the 51 apart lastnite,switched the spindles with the others to make it sit lower & you cant even tell the f----n difference.lol.But, I did find the sun visor & put that hoe on,,,,,,,,,2 cars done this year with 2 more to go & reaching my goal will be accomplished for 2012 to hit the shows in the 2013 hard reppin my club brothers & layitlow.TINGOS in the building,,,,,,,Q-VO


----------



## Lowridingmike

OMG it looks even better than I imagined it would! Nice 39! THATS how you lowride. Them expensive ass rims look good on there too! lolz


----------



## TINGOS

Lowridingmike said:


> OMG it looks even better than I imagined it would! Nice 39! THATS how you lowride. Them expensive ass rims look good on there too! lolz[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> man a homegirl of mine asked me on facebook to give ger the 39,,,,,i was like SURE,just give me the 330 bucks I have in it and its all yours,,,,,THATS NOT EVEN INCLUDING THE HOURS OF WORK,,thats just COST.lol........of course she turned me down & said I'm dumb for spending too much money on plastic,,,,,,,well atleast I know where my money goes is my response to her monkeyazz.....I never wanted to get in the hundreds of model building per car,,,,,,,,getting real serious with this hobby now,,,,nothing like before,,,,CRAZY.thanks Mike.you know what time it is.


----------



## Lowridingmike

TINGOS said:


> Lowridingmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG it looks even better than I imagined it would! Nice 39! THATS how you lowride. Them expensive ass rims look good on there too! lolz[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> man a homegirl of mine asked me on facebook to give ger the 39,,,,,i was like SURE,just give me the 330 bucks I have in it and its all yours,,,,,THATS NOT EVEN INCLUDING THE HOURS OF WORK,,thats just COST.lol........of course she turned me down & said I'm dumb for spending too much money on plastic,,,,,,,well atleast I know where my money goes is my response to her monkeyazz.....I never wanted to get in the hundreds of model building per car,,,,,,,,getting real serious with this hobby now,,,,nothing like before,,,,CRAZY.thanks Mike.you know what time it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta pay to play and esp to be the best.. If you got 330 in that car and its once of the best 39's ever built, I say you came up. I know cars w/ way more $$$ in em than that, that don;t look half as good half have quite as much detail..
> 
> 39 Chevy $25
> resin hood $6
> Rims $150
> Paint $100
> guts $30
> photoetch $16
> chrometech$60
> misc matrials like plugwires, connectors, hoses etc $25
> Parts cars to get front bumper, visor, w/e you need $25
> 
> I mean the list can go on and on I just counte dup $437 right there and you ahve all of the above.. You definately came out ahead..
Click to expand...


----------



## halfasskustoms

Holy cows that's alot of $$ right there.


----------



## TINGOS

halfasskustoms said:


> Holy cows that's alot of $$ right there.


well the good news is it isn't all spent at one time,,,and doing interiors for others covers most of it or makes up for it in the end.


----------



## halfasskustoms

*Show winner* and if it dont win, they dont know what the fucks up.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Hefty chunk of change but that's art,can't put a price on that


----------



## BRAVO

Top notch! Keeping this custom model thing alive


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*For my homie​Agustine ..... A.K.A. Tingos ..... A.K.A .....​*


----------



## TINGOS

*awready*



Trendsetta 68 said:


> *For my homie​Agustine ..... A.K.A. Tingos ..... A.K.A .....​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks TREND I like this.


----------



## TINGOS

*SO FAR MY LINE UP THIS YEAR*























































I know yall done seen these cars but I'm just happy to have them OK


----------



## TINGOS

making this 57 again for the 5th time in my life,hopefully this will be the last



















the homeboy Steve painted this car for me so I hope I dont disappoint him with the out come,,,,,,,
















































Steve painted these cars above so lets see how this thing looks in person.


----------



## halfasskustoms

TINGOS said:


>


I just cant get over this one. I love it so much. 1 of the koolest 63's ever if not the koolest.


----------



## TINGOS

*hey hey hey*



halfasskustoms said:


> I just cant get over this one. I love it so much. 1 of the koolest 63's ever if not the koolest.




thats why I bought it sir,,,,,my bid was 300 on facebook,Art was kind enough to drop it to 250 at his own will being the cool dude that he is,He needed a set of Armando Flores wheels so I sent him a set with the money & I paid 200 bucks money order & a set of rims.Made it easy on me that day cause if my babymama eva finds out what I spend on model stuff then my ass will be grounded & cant come out to play with yall.lol.I just had to have it,it's like you wait for someone to do the work you like (INTERIORS) and when you find them (ART2ROLL) you just gotta have their work someday.














Steve sent me another pic


----------



## halfasskustoms

The buy of the yr right there.:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

TINGOS said:


> I know yall done seen these cars but I'm just happy to have them OK


alot of time and money put into those bad ass rides!!!:nicoderm::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Dang you got a killa collection !*


----------



## drnitrus

*WAS CHECKING OUT THE SCALE LOWRIDER SITE TO SEE IF THERE WAS ANY UPDATES......SCALE LOWRIDER IN NOW AVAILABLE!! GET YOUR COPY AND SHOW SUPPORT FOR THE HOBBY!


http://www.scalelowrider.com/

*​


----------



## TINGOS

drnitrus said:


> *WAS CHECKING OUT THE SCALE LOWRIDER SITE TO SEE IF THERE WAS ANY UPDATES......SCALE LOWRIDER IN NOW AVAILABLE!! GET YOUR COPY AND SHOW SUPPORT FOR THE HOBBY!
> 
> 
> http://www.scalelowrider.com/
> 
> *​




AWREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## halfasskustoms

Dang homes. That looks fresh to deff.


----------



## COAST2COAST

X2

Killa work!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Beautiful kolors !!!!!!!*


----------



## machio

Lovin the styrene work,Tingo being to quiet today,do work homie .


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Aint really feeling dat paint job im sure it could of been a whole lot better that gold spray paint job u did on the other one lookt a whole lot cleaner than this one but diggin how u finally using styrine on ur interiors way there gonna come out a whole lot better that ones coming along nice


----------



## dfwr83

what's up wey...bombs are off the hook.


----------



## TINGOS

pina's LRM replica said:


> Aint really feeling dat paint job im sure it could of been a whole lot better that gold spray paint job u did on the other one lookt a whole lot cleaner than this one but diggin how u finally using styrine on ur interiors way there gonna come out a whole lot better that ones coming along nice


Sup wey,,,,,,,,,yeah the paint job came out way different than I expected but now I have something to use my supremes or cragars on.Making me go another route with the paint I have on it.Shit that styrene stuff I did lastyear about this time wey........Aver como sale,,,,,gonna get this hoe pin stripped the fuck out.


----------



## TINGOS

dfwr83 said:


> what's up wey...bombs are off the hook.


gracias Master-D


----------



## TINGOS

machio said:


> Lovin the styrene work,Tingo being to quiet today,do work homie .


sup my *****,how you livin wey,I need to catch up on a lot of stuff but I'll be ready for Autorama my nig,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,thanks everybody on the bump of my thread & the comps fellas


----------



## TINGOS

*awready*



















need to finish this 66 tonite for my homies son WINKY.the car is the same color as the foam sheet & everything is gold on the car so thats why I used gold mirrors.cant wait for him to finish this car,sometime next week.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Kool.


----------



## TINGOS

*WINKY'S 66 INTERIOR*
























































one down 5 more to go


----------



## halfasskustoms

Shits lookin good homie.


----------



## sinicle

That is a TINGOS interior for sure! Nice subtle colour offsets!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

TINGOS said:


> one down 5 more to go


bad ass!!! i like those colors!:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## OCHO PERCENT

What up Tingo:dunno:


----------



## TINGOS

Ramiro's interior for his 61 from facebook


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## halfasskustoms

Pimped yo!!!


----------



## hocknberry

TINGOS said:


>


thats some good old skool tingos with no foam right there! looks good bro!


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave: :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

DID SUM MAGIC ON TINGOS ''SUNFLARE 39'' :naughty:


----------



## dfwr83

what's good Tingos...just coming through check out some of them bad ass interiors.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Gangsta ! love that flick BigDogg !


bigdogg323 said:


> DID SUM MAGIC ON TINGOS ''SUNFLARE 39'' :naughty:


----------



## TINGOS

*QUE ONDA WEY*



bigdogg323 said:


> DID SUM MAGIC ON TINGOS ''SUNFLARE 39'' :naughty:[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> I LIKES THIS FRANKIE,,,,,,,,,,GRACIAS CARNAL,,,,,,,,,,BEEN ON A SLUMP LATELY HOMIE.


----------



## TINGOS

well since I could never really paint stuff how I like,,,,,,,,,,,I always wanted interiors to stand out just the same as a killer paint job,my work here is done.


----------



## Dre1only

TINGOS said:


> bigdogg323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DID SUM MAGIC ON TINGOS ''SUNFLARE 39'' :naughty:[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> I LIKES THIS FRANKIE,,,,,,,,,,GRACIAS CARNAL,,,,,,,,,,BEEN ON A SLUMP LATELY HOMIE.
> 
> 
> 
> TALK ABOUT BAD ASS,THAT MUTHA FUCCA RIGHT THERE IS _*BAD !*_
Click to expand...


----------



## Lowridingmike

Tingos always got a hand in somethign badass!


----------



## TINGOS

*WTF*




























I quit,f--k this chit.


----------



## bigdogg323

:shocked:


----------



## PHXKSTM

I liked it but I know you probably will come up with something better can't wait to see


----------



## TINGOS

PHXKSTM said:


> I liked it but I know you probably will come up with something better can't wait to see


you know damn well I'm redoing it.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Damn man I liked it too. Could have just keeped it and made a new one.


----------



## TINGOS

still gotta add another panel on top of the floor board


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:Anotha bad ass creation !! That truck is gonna b bad as fawk brotha


----------



## Lowridingmike

:drama: lookin good wey keep the fingerprint patterned floor, that was my fav part!


----------



## hocknberry

sick wit it as always!!! you shoulnt have killed the 1st one though!!! trend has my 74 paint done......you got room on your table to throw down for it?!


----------



## COAST2COAST

X2 ....i never contract out my work..but a Pancho/tingos collaboration is just killin it:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

TINGOS said:


> still gotta add another panel on top of the floor board


bad ass!!!uffin:


----------



## TINGOS

*DOUBLE TROUBLE progress pics*




























inside the cab is done which is the hardest part for me to do,,,,,,,,,,,SO THE REST IS EASY.LOL.


----------



## Compton1964

Daaaaaaaaaamn.... just when I thought it couldn't get any better.....CHINGON!!!!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Damn you do good shit.


----------



## pancho1969

*DOUBLE TROUBLE* :biggrin:



TINGOS said:


> inside the cab is done which is the hardest part for me to do,,,,,,,,,,,SO THE REST IS EASY.LOL.


----------



## sneekyg909

Bad Ass work homie...:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

*PICS AS I GO*



























It's



























doing the floor board of the bed tonite,I dont know what the hell made me start on this truck,,took it out the box on xmas & said HAVE AT IT OR GIVE IT BACK.gonna start with detailing the motor also and want this bitch to slam unlike the 51 & 39 but these rims and tires are small to tuck in's all good better to see the chrome under carriage with.I can't find the dang chrome undies for this truck,,,,this frame is for the burban.lol.nombre,,,,,,,,have fun yall,,,TINGOS creepin & he crawlin.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Shit looks hard YO!!!


----------



## MKD904

What do you use to glue the material. way back when I was like 13 I would use felt and I used super glue and it would make the felt really hard and many times turn it white. What do you use?

Looks good by the way. Deff gonna have to have you do something some day. Keep the pics coming. Never too many pics.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Que onda way dont drive ur self crazy wit dat interior just a lil advise looks good way but think outside d box try sum new always try an elavate ur skills by tryn new things dats wat i do for example try throwin a lil fiberglass work in ur interiors mix it up do shit u dont normaly do ur interior skills are real good way but could always b better dats how i feel bout my work dats why i always try an outshine my last build when i put in work i always flip thru lrm mags to get lots of ideas from for my projects works for me bro


----------



## dig_derange

TINGOS said:


> It's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doing the floor board of the bed tonite,I dont know what the hell made me start on this truck,,took it out the box on xmas & said HAVE AT IT OR GIVE IT BACK.gonna start with detailing the motor also and want this bitch to slam unlike the 51 & 39 but these rims and tires are small to tuck in's all good better to see the chrome under carriage with.I can't find the dang chrome undies for this truck,,,,this frame is for the burban.lol.nombre,,,,,,,,have fun yall,,,TINGOS creepin & he crawlin.


shit's sick dude. can't wait to see this one in person. all that chrome is going to set it off nicely


----------



## TINGOS

stuff that will be next


----------



## TINGOS

after the 50 truck is done this hoe is next to have me 4 show cars at the modelrama going down here in Dallas in FEB hosted by L.U.G.K.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,4 cars,4 famous model car paint jobs by the brothers here on layitlow & the 63 dancer I bought from Art2roll,,,,,,,,,,,Pancho,Art2roll,Tonioseven,Pinkregal85 & the big homie Trendsetta68 paint jobs gonna be turning heads at this show,TINGOS IS BRINGING YALL TO THE SHOW.


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## halfasskustoms

I could look at that 63 all day. LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS

^^^^^in person this neon bright color looks more of a pinkish purple^^^^^,,,,,,I need an iphone for sure now





































this is it & gonna stay like this

























I still liked this better.too late,,,,oh well,,,,,,cant make everybody happy


----------



## hoppinmaddness

TINGOS said:


> ^^^^^in person this neon bright color looks more of a pinkish purple^^^^^,,,,,,I need an iphone for sure now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is it & gonna stay like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still liked this better.too late,,,,oh well,,,,,,cant make everybody happy


Dam bro thants sick gonna hav to snd another kit for u to do the interior


----------



## TINGOS

here looks a little plain to me so I added some more panels to it























I asked my son"how does this look"told me,,,"looks like the old truck"I guess from all the glitter,,,,,,,,,,,,the other 50 I had only stood out cause of all the glitter in the bed,,,,,,,the bed on this trokita looks flaked out now too....spinnin on a turntable she will sparkle.

************************************************************************************************************************************





























my old 50 truck

**************************************************************************************************************************************



















and I'm going to add the fender strips like I made for my homies other 50 truck.


----------



## Trikejustclownin

Damn homie really nice work !!!


----------



## Lowridingmike

OMg that truck is BADDDD!!!! Looking good homie I love it!


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## hocknberry

:thumbsup: bad ass bro!! need something sick like that for the 74! :h5:


----------



## Lil Brandon

Trokita is lookin bad as hell homie!


----------



## Compton1964

You outdid yourself with that interior tingo.....


----------



## halfasskustoms

Great job on the bed yo!!!! Looks great.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

looking good!!!


----------



## Deecee

TINGOS, Your interiors are even famous way down here in little old Tassie! They are just awe inspiring and down right incredible man, :worship:


----------



## Bjiggster

Wats up tingos,, Im new cat in town,, Just wanted tell ya your doing amazing work homie,, shit looks ill yo.


----------



## TINGOS

Bjiggster said:


> Wats up tingos,, Im new cat in town,, Just wanted tell ya your doing amazing work homie,, shit looks ill yo.


QUE ONDA WEY,,,,,,how you living........welcome,hope you stick around.................peeps here is cool as fuck fool.


----------



## TINGOS

Deecee said:


> TINGOS, Your interiors are even famous way down here in little old Tassie! They are just awe inspiring and down right incredible man, :worship:


what up Aussiefloyd?j/p man,,,,,,,,,,what it do?hope you stick around dude.we all aint perfect in here but have a coomon interest in these little cars homie,thanks for checking me out on here.


----------



## TINGOS

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> looking good!!!


damn wey,,,bad news,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I CANT FIND THE CHROME FOR THE PURPLE TRUCK...........fucked up,I'm a have to buy another truck & send it out for chrome,,,,,,,the chrome frame I mocked it up with the other day is for the burban,,,,,,,,,,,,I swear something keeps stopping this truck from happening,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,oh well I'll start on the 66 vert tonite then to have ready for the AUTORAMA,,,,,,,,,,I wont even have the burban ready for that show & I'm not gonna continue on interiors for anyone else till after this show,SORRY BUT I HAVE TO BUILD MY STUFF TOO.If you aint cool with that?Then I can refund money & return interiors to you guys & no hard feelings if you wanna tell me off.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Take ya time! I'll wait.... after I tell you off! lolz j/k


----------



## Bjiggster

TINGOS said:


> QUE ONDA WEY,,,,,,how you living........welcome,hope you stick around.................peeps here is cool as fuck fool.



Im alive homie.. aught check my work man.. we should do a twin series... fixn start a 65 lincoln cont.. convertable,, if u down cat holler back Wey!


----------



## TINGOS

*yo*



Bjiggster said:


> Im alive homie.. aught check my work man.. we should do a twin series... fixn start a 65 lincoln cont.. convertable,, if u down cat holler back Wey!



not right now wey,I have a lot of stuff to finish,,,,,,,,,maybe in the summer.Much catching up to do


----------



## 97xenissan

:thumbsup: what up homie!


----------



## Felix713

Wut up Tingos. Was going down meskin. Can't wait to see what the burban gon look like...


----------



## TINGOS

FOUND THE CHROME TO THE TRUCK,,,,,,,,,,AUTORAMA BOUND


----------



## Lowridingmike

Great I was feeling bad about you having to get a whole nother truck and send it off the chrome a second time..


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

TINGOS said:


> FOUND THE CHROME TO THE TRUCK,,,,,,,,,,AUTORAMA BOUND


gad damn!!!:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## Bjiggster

tingos, Whatcha Cat.. hows life kit,,yo your skillz are beyond par homie,, id love for you to take care me Snowflake,, 99 silverado dual azle bed dancer,, ima need a fresh interior,, i got everything ya need holmes,, felt,, foam .mirrors sparkle fab evrything you need,, Ive got cash in hand,, if your interested you be the coolerst cat walking pulse you already are,, hit me back,, im or text me up Wey,, 318.. Five seven 2.. 45 fifty 2.. thanks man.. o its it not a rush buddy.. im still working on this crazy suspension.. like a month sround the same time im send the frame and pieces to chome shop..,, Asta La wego my Freind


----------



## TINGOS

*sup wey*



Bjiggster said:


> tingos, Whatcha Cat.. hows life kit,,yo your skillz are beyond par homie,, id love for you to take care me Snowflake,, 99 silverado dual azle bed dancer,, ima need a fresh interior,, i got everything ya need holmes,, felt,, foam .mirrors sparkle fab evrything you need,, Ive got cash in hand,, if your interested you be the coolerst cat walking pulse you already are,, hit me back,, im or text me up Wey,, 318.. Five seven 2.. 45 fifty 2.. thanks man.. o its it not a rush buddy.. im still working on this crazy suspension.. like a month sround the same time im send the frame and pieces to chome shop..,, Asta La wego my Freind



give me like 2 months or 3,,,,,,,,I'm finishing some stuff feb-13,,,,,,,,,after that I need to finish 3 or 4 interiors for other homies........get at me in april


----------



## TINGOS

man I was test fitting everything lastnite & it's all out of place.lol.nombre this girl gonna slap me around I already know,,,,,,,,,,,GET HER DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dre1only

TINGOS said:


> FOUND THE CHROME TO THE TRUCK,,,,,,,,,,AUTORAMA BOUND





TINGOS said:


> man I was test fitting everything lastnite & it's all out of place.lol.nombre this girl gonna slap me around I already know,,,,,,,,,,,GET HER DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


get'n more and more impressive every time Tingo look'n damn good :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:yes:That chrome is settin it off homie


----------



## TINGOS

*slowly but surely*




















this truck is giving me hell but should be done soon so I can start on the darn 66 vert,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,bought a 58 impala R/C yesterday too.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lookin good way


----------



## Lil Brandon

Those seats are on point homie. You got me on the edge of my seat again!


----------



## OFDatTX

Sick bro. Truck is firme.
Say wat color is that truck. Got me wild on it. Cant stop looking at it!


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## halfasskustoms

I say find a way to leave those hubs clear or see thro. Cuz setting like that looks good.


----------



## COAST2COAST

Damn....id hate to have to put anything next to those at a show...thats a bad ass lineup homie


----------



## LGV-903

Always nice to check out ur awsome work Tingo


----------



## pina's LRM replica

COAST2COAST said:


> Damn....id hate to have to put anything next to those at a show...thats a bad ass lineup homie


To bad my rollin malo wont b ready i wish would of gave everybody a lil comp! Ha ha naw u got a nice line up tho we diff catagories i would of been in the radical one lookin foward to checkin out all d buils up there gonna b a good one


----------



## TINGOS

*sup wey*



pina's LRM replica said:


> To bad my rollin malo wont b ready i wish would of gave everybody a lil comp! Ha ha naw u got a nice line up tho we diff catagories i would of been in the radical one lookin foward to checkin out all d buils up there gonna b a good one


dont rush it Johnny,,,,,


----------



## TINGOS

the model car gods are watching over me,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I lost the dash to this truck & the burban right,,,,,,,,so with the quicknes I scrath built one,,,,,,,wrapped it & slapped it in place.I already been having trouble with this truck cause the firewall was glued to the body when Pancho sprayed it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I took a deep breath & glued the frame with the tub & forced the cab down............nothing came loose & nothing broke,,,,,,,,,,,,THANK YOU MODEL CAR GODS.she is very close to being done.


----------



## MKD904

Nice Work


----------



## TINGOS

*GRACIAS*



MKD904 said:


> Nice Work


next time you see this truck it will be done for sure
































lastnit I got the tail lights on with hood emblem,,,,,,running boards is on tambien,,,,,,,,,spokes on order,wheels on standby..........slapping on the visor today & starting the 66 vert I got from Marinate tambien for FEB 15 Dallas Autorama.going down gina's


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## Trendsetta 68

I ain't comin' to the Texas show now ............ Tingos is gonna murder that bootch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sick line-up homie ... unreal !!!


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: :wow: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Trendsetta 68 said:


> I ain't comin' to the Texas show now ............ Tingos is gonna murder that bootch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sick line-up homie ... unreal !!!


X2 builds look clean way much props but the only way homie gonna murder it down here trend is if L.U.G.K aint in there cuz we got dis on lock down here in DTOWN homie!


----------



## TINGOS

pina's LRM replica said:


> X2 builds look clean way much props but the only way homie gonna murder it down here trend is if L.U.G.K aint in there cuz we got dis on lock down here in DTOWN homie!


AT LET THE COMPETITION BEGIN,,,,,,,,,,,,you got me out numbered for now,,,,,,,,next year this time I'll have more on the table.I guess I can build 20 curbsides super clean candy painted patterned out real quick to catch up on the numbers with L.U.G.K.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,for now,,,,,,,,,,,,I'll keep it simple,,,,,,,,,,show cars.


----------



## halfasskustoms

4 of some of the best Models out there right now. IN THE TOP 10 fo sure of all time.


----------



## pancho1969

:drama:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lol aint no fun if there aint no competition but on d cool by dis time next year we gonna have sum untoucabel builds done on d table its really gonna b game over foreal


----------



## TINGOS

pina's LRM replica said:


> Lol aint no fun if there aint no competition


I dont have enough detail on these 3 bombs,,,,,,but my next bomb will,,,,,,,,,,I wanted to show up with 5 cars to the show,one more to go,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,how many you bringing Johnny?


----------



## TINGOS

pina's LRM replica said:


> Lol aint no fun if there aint no competition but on d cool by dis time next year we gonna have sum untoucabel builds done on d table its really gonna b game over foreal


well then you better start now Johnny cause you keep starting projects & never finish wey.


----------



## TINGOS

I set my goals a year ago & comming through with them (finishing)


----------



## Compton1964

Madrazos!!!! Madrazos!!!! Lol


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lol dont have anything new done right now wish i could bust them out fast like u way but cant my builds have way to much detail that u cant rush i b ready soon tho


----------



## TINGOS

pina's LRM replica said:


> Lol aint no fun if there aint no competition but on d cool by dis time next year we gonna have sum untoucabel builds done on d table its really gonna b game over foreal


serrio Johnny I'm a lil offended wey,I thought we was cool,I did a lot for yall ****** to make it look like I cant hold my own down here,,,,,,,,,I guess I wont be doing anything for your club & I'll take yo WICKED car back to you.No need to call me out like we aint homies,Are you mad cause I'm building & actually finishing stuff I'm doing?....cause shit aint happen over night,,,,,,,started these hoes a year ago,,,,,,,,if you above & beyond yo crew then admit that to your club members.........I'm not you wey,I build differently........competition you want,,,,,,,you got it L.U.G.K.,,,,,,,,,I'll bring it to you.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Compton1964 said:


> Madrazos!!!! Madrazos!!!! Lol


Nah dats my boy homie comes to chill at my crib we cool like just a lil freindly comp lol


----------



## bigdogg323

TINGOS said:


>


:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked: CHIT  SICK WEY :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

TINGOS said:


> serrio Johnny I'm a lil offended wey,I thought we was cool,I did a lot for yall ****** to make it look like I cant hold my own down here,,,,,,,,,I guess I wont be doing anything for your club & I'll take yo WICKED car back to you.No need to call me out like we aint homies,Are you mad cause I'm building & actually finishing stuff I'm doing?....cause shit aint happen over night,,,,,,,started these hoes a year ago,,,,,,,,if you above & beyond yo crew then admit that to your club members.........I'm not you wey,I build differently........competition you want,,,,,,,you got it L.U.G.K.,,,,,,,,,I'll bring it to you.


nombre way u trippin i wasent callin u out fool an never said u couldnt hold ur own dont put words in my mouth i was just sayn WE! Hold our own down here fool u my boy i dont fuck wit u like dat u should know dat already


----------



## TINGOS

pina's LRM replica said:


> Lol dont have anything new done right now wish i could bust them out fast like u way but cant my builds have way to much detail that u cant rush i b ready soon tho


detail means nothing if you dont finish Johnny,,,,,,,,,,,,,We need to have a build off,,,,,,,next year autorama,,HEAD TO HEAD....me & you,,,,,,I'll paint my own car too.


----------



## TINGOS

pina's LRM replica said:


> nombre way u trippin i wasent callin u out fool an never said u couldnt hold ur own dont put words in my mouth i was just sayn WE! Hold our own down here fool u my boy i dont fuck wit u like dat u should know dat already


at first I wasn't taking it wrong,,but you right,competition is competition,And I'm yalls competition in DALLAS


----------



## pina's LRM replica

TINGOS said:


> at first I wasn't taking it wrong,,but you right,competition is competition,And I'm yalls competition in DALLAS


We good way we dont gotta get down like dat


----------



## bigdogg323

:h5: :drama: :wave: :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## halfasskustoms

Looks good with them hubcaps.


----------



## COAST2COAST

Damn that burban Is sick homie!!


----------



## Compton1964

Lovin that burban......


----------



## Lowmodelr

Holly chit


----------



## Lowridingmike

:drama: Makes me wanna go to Tejas. lolz Both you guys are two of the best. ANd are both cool as hell personalitywise as well. This should be good, like two cousins on a game of madden for some loot. lolz


----------



## machio

Blah Blah Blah Blah ,LOL...


----------



## TINGOS

*yeah it's funny Machio*



machio said:


> Blah Blah Blah Blah ,LOL...


yall gonna have to bring it wey


----------



## wisdonm

From the rear, I thought it was a block of wood. Nice lines and patterns.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lowridingmike said:


> :drama: Makes me wanna go to Tejas. lolz Both you guys are two of the best. ANd are both cool as hell personalitywise as well. This should be good, like two cousins on a game of madden for some loot. lolz


preciate d good words mike my boy got skills but we aint in d same catagorie burbun lookin tight way!


----------



## josh 78

i like this work in here :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

TINGOS said:


> yall gonna have to bring it wey


no worries wey...we'll bring it to ya. :nicoderm:


----------



## TINGOS

*She is done*


----------



## TINGOS

COW TIPPING


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## Dre1only

Look'n Good Tingo as Always :nicoderm:


----------



## sneekyg909

Those are show winners for sure...:thumbsup:
I think the truck looks better with the chrome wheels.

Hey homie where do you find those 39s at?


----------



## LATIN SKULL

TINGOS said:


> COW TIPPING


DAMM CARNAL YOU KILLING THE GAME WITH THESE RANFLAS. KEEP IT UP.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

TINGOS said:


>





TINGOS said:


> COW TIPPING


:wow:gad damn!!!:worship:


----------



## TINGOS

*que onda LATIN SKULL*



LATIN SKULL said:


> DAMM CARNAL YOU KILLING THE GAME WITH THESE RANFLAS. KEEP IT UP.


gracias LATIN SKULL


----------



## TINGOS

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :wow:gad damn!!!:worship:


what it do OLDSKOOLWAYS,,,,,,,,,,,having fun right now


----------



## TINGOS

getting back on this tomorrow,,,,,,,,,


----------



## pina's LRM replica

All of them looking clean my nigg much props d purple truck se mira chingona!


----------



## TINGOS

*thanks Johnny*



pina's LRM replica said:


> All of them looking clean my nigg much props d purple truck se mira chingona!


sup wey,the purple truck looks real good in person..........You'll like it














been having a busy month with birthdays for my 2 son's,My Lady's birthday & many others,,,,,,,,,,next year I think I'm chilling out for Jan.lol.......so far this is the update on the 66.


----------



## face108

TINGOS said:


> getting back on this tomorrow,,,,,,,,,


Nice... always good stuff in here


----------



## halfasskustoms

Lookin good homie.


----------



## COAST2COAST

The 66 is real nice homie


----------



## rollindeep408

Clean


----------



## sidetoside

Happy Birthday Bro ! 
:drama:


----------



## Guest

TINGOS said:


>


man that thing is clean and sweet as hell, wish I could build that good. Love the graphics, and the upholstrey that thing is awesome.


----------



## Christopher J

Dayummmmm. You got mad skillz man, nice builds. That truck is clean as hell!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*co-signed !!!!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## TINGOS

*SUP WEY*



modelsinc1967 said:


> man that thing is clean and sweet as hell, wish I could build that good. Love the graphics, and the upholstrey that thing is awesome.


it's only DOUBLE TROUBLE


----------



## TINGOS

sidetoside said:


> Happy Birthday Bro !
> :drama:


THANKS HOMIE !!!!!!!!


----------



## josh 78

TINGOS said:


>


Sick line up bro tight work as always :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Jah P

Most excellent work.Boss shit!!.Im a big fan:biggrin:


----------



## d'Elegance

Tingos...Thanx for this Badazz upholstery job!!!!! cant wait to finish my car...


----------



## TINGOS

d'Elegance said:


> View attachment 599678
> Tingos...Thanx for this Badazz upholstery job!!!!! cant wait to finish my car...[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man I was nervous de primero like how the f--k am I gonna match yo paint job,,,,,,,,,,badass monte


----------



## TINGOS

Jah P said:


> Most excellent work.Boss shit!!.Im a big fan:biggrin:


thanks man


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## bigdogg323

:wave:


----------



## TINGOS

*66 interior done*
































































mock up monday


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Nice! Se mira chingon!


----------



## bigdogg323

Just sick wey i likes it :thumbsup:




CAN I HAVE IT NOW  jk fu


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

TINGOS said:


> mock up monday


bad ass!!!


----------



## Compton1964

Daaaaaaaaaaayum.....chingon homie...


----------



## chris_thobe

RIP 66 vert. U got any pics of the accident?? Sickening when something like that happens!


----------



## TINGOS

*I still have this*





































I still have this Chris,,,,,,,,,I'll build another one later


----------



## wisdonm

Did something happen to the 'vert? My condolences, wey.


----------



## chris_thobe

TINGOS said:


> I still have this Chris,,,,,,,,,I'll build another one later


I don't doubt that homie. Who sprayed it?


----------



## TINGOS

chris_thobe said:


> I don't doubt that homie. Who sprayed it?


pink85regal Jason Vallejero on facebook


----------



## face108

Tight ass usual ^^^^ (no ****)


----------



## face108

Tight ass usual ^^^^ (no ****)


----------



## chris_thobe

TINGOS said:


> pink85regal Jason Vallejero on facebook


He did a good job.


----------



## TINGOS

yall know I plat too much,,,,,,,,,the 66 aint broke.lol.


----------



## bigdogg323

:shocked: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Damn nice job right there.


----------



## pancho1969

Fucking tingos I thought I was gonna have me some chrome . haha glad it didn't get broke tho. Getter done!!


----------



## TINGOS

*pics as I go*


----------



## pancho1969

Clean!!


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## wisdonm

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

HELL YA DAT BITCH ........MANN:thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Wow! that goes hard.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*That's too cold !!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## pancho1969

Clean !!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:nicoderm:Thats 1 beautiful ride!!


----------



## TINGOS

*"La Bonita" 66 impala*


----------



## TINGOS

{youtube}f6454TmQ4vQ{/youtube}


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## bigdogg323

:wow:  :wow:


----------



## dink

Nice


----------



## sneekyg909

:worship:Damn Nice collection...


----------



## b_moneystyles

off the chain!!!


----------



## Compton1964

That's a impressive collection.... Nice tingo


----------



## Tonioseven

Game over. :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

TINGOS said:


>


hope these make it to next months show wey...'55 and '99 didn't make the ModelRama, but will be at next months show.


----------



## ART2ROLL

Bass pics homie. Love the 51.


----------



## pancho1969

Great builds & pics tingos!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bad ass collection!:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Some of the best models build today.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*The bar has been shut DOWN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## OFDatTX

Bad ass. Congrats wey! you rep hard!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Nice congrats homie they look clean


----------



## Compton1964

Congrats homie...that's why I didn't even go!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

Damn homie.....thats all i got 2 say


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## gbpstl

dopeeeee builds man


----------



## a408nutforu

i bn waitn to see that burban finished


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lookin good bro!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

X2 HELL YA BRO LOOKIN GOOD ALL WAYS:nicoderm::yes:


----------



## TINGOS

*NEED TO STOP BULLCHITTIN & FINISH*










thanks on the words my niggsDID SOME FOILING


----------



## bigdogg323

TINGOS said:


> thanks on the words my niggsDID SOME FOILING


Looking good wey me likes it :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> Looking good wey me likes it :thumbsup:


X2! BAD ASS.


----------



## Compton1964

Lookin sharp tingo!!!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

LOOKIN GOOD TINGOS:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL

TINGOS said:


> thanks on the words my niggsDID SOME FOILING


PURO CORAZON gonna be a game changer. Cant wait to see you work your magic Tingos


----------



## rollindeep408

a408nutforu said:


> i bn waitn to see that burban finished


X100 gonna be the badest burban yet


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Ttt for those sick interiors!!!


----------



## OldSchoolVato

TINGOS said:


> thanks on the words my niggsDID SOME FOILING


the roof is well done


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

The Suburbans tight,can't wait to see it done up inside,The flakes killer....


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave::wave::wave::wave: :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS

*HYDRO'S 60 impala interior*



bigdogg323 said:


> :wave::wave::wave::wave: :biggrin:



sup Frankie,,what it do?


----------



## wisdonm

So damn creative. :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Se miran chingones todos los caritos bro keep doin ur thang!


----------



## machio

Get at ya boy ....


----------



## customcoupe68

TINGOS said:


> sup Frankie,,what it do?



:thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68

TINGOS said:


> mock up monday


:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

*Bryson 64 impala interior*









done wey,come pick yo car up


----------



## T-Maq82

Damn bro you never fail to amaze!! Seeing your work makes me want to keep building! And your boys(i believe) 66 is fucking sickk. The paint and interior are first class


----------



## josh 78

TINGOS said:


> done wey,come pick yo car up


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

TINGOS said:


> done wey,come pick yo car up


 :worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship: :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

*3 impalas to redo the gutts & reclear*













bought these hoes on facebook for those of you that dont get to see the stuff on the other layitlow model car section group,,,,,,,,,new interior & reclear underway,,,,,now the fune part,takes these hoes apart,lol......engines on these rides are nicely detailed,actually learning from them cause my lazyazz AINT GOT TIME FOR THAT!LOL.,,,,,,


----------



## Lowridingmike

TINGOS said:


> done wey,come pick yo car up


Never seen the 100% finished pic of this cars gutz but this is RAW!



TINGOS said:


> bought these hoes on facebook for those of you that dont get to see the stuff on the other layitlow model car section group,,,,,,,,,new interior & reclear underway,,,,,now the fune part,takes these hoes apart,lol......engines on these rides are nicely detailed,actually learning from them cause my lazyazz AINT GOT TIME FOR THAT!LOL.,,,,,,


Sounds like a nice project. I know dude was taxin for his rides too srry you got burnt like dat, live and learn, gotta learn to paint homie!


----------



## TINGOS

Lowridingmike said:


> Never seen the 100% finished pic of this cars gutz but this is RAW!
> 
> Sounds like a nice project. I know dude was taxin for his rides too srry you got burnt like dat, live and learn, gotta learn to paint homie!


I'm about to start spraying,Machio gonna school my azz


----------



## TINGOS

*fuck this shit*



TINGOS said:


> bought these hoes on facebook for those of you that dont get to see the stuff on the other layitlow model car section group,,,,,,,,,new interior & reclear underway,,,,,now the fune part,takes these hoes apart,lol......engines on these rides are nicely detailed,actually learning from them cause my lazyazz AINT GOT TIME FOR THAT!LOL.,,,,,,








the more I look at these bithes the more I get mad,50 bucks each 4SALE text me or call me 214-794-2037


----------



## bigdogg323

TINGOS said:


> I'm about to start spraying,Machio gonna school my azz


:shocked:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

TINGOS said:


> I'm about to start spraying,Machio gonna school my azz


You an me way dats my next step gettin my airbrushin skills up! Gonna work on dat dis summer by the way nice cars way im sure wit ur touch theyll end up looking clean!


----------



## Lowridingmike

TINGOS said:


> I'm about to start spraying,Machio gonna school my azz


God news! I think you'd be perfect for it, not hard to paint and pattern, just takes an eye for lowrider style, a lot of time, patience, and tape.. lolz  You'd express yourself onto the plastic via airbrush just beautifully, can already see it in your interiors mayne..


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## Deecee

TINGOS said:


>


That is sweet Tingos, another great job!!


----------



## wisdonm

amazing work


----------



## Compton1964

wisdonm said:


> amazing work


X2


----------



## LATIN SKULL

ORALE CON GANAS CARNAL!


TINGOS said:


> bought these hoes on facebook for those of you that dont get to see the stuff on the other layitlow model car section group,,,,,,,,,new interior & reclear underway,,,,,now the fune part,takes these hoes apart,lol......engines on these rides are nicely detailed,actually learning from them cause my lazyazz AINT GOT TIME FOR THAT!LOL.,,,,,,


----------



## Lowlife ! !

Man jus spent the last few days reading through your thread, absolutely mindblowing builds....:wow:....Probably 5 of the best lowrider models i ever seen, much respect to you, and thanks dude i feel like chuckin my builds in the garbage now......:biggrin:.... Lowlife ! !


----------



## TINGOS

Lowlife ! ! said:


> Man jus spent the last few days reading through your thread, absolutely mindblowing builds....:wow:....Probably 5 of the best lowrider models i ever seen, much respect to you, and thanks dude i feel like chuckin my builds in the garbage now......:biggrin:.... Lowlife ! ![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> dont throw your cars away,,,,killing the hobby if you do.lol.thanks I've always wanted to have show car line up & now after a year & a half I came through with reaching my goal,,,,more to come trust me.


----------



## TINGOS

messing aroubd the other night so I took my 50 truck & 39 panel out of the boxes,,,,my cars stay clean & put away,,,,I never leave them out cause my son HURRICANE JUANITO will tornado they azz all over the room.lol.


----------



## TINGOS

LATIN SKULL said:


> ORALE CON GANAS CARNAL!


I know you got something up yo sleeve,,,,quit bullcornin & post pics LATIN SKULL.


----------



## TINGOS

[URL=http://s749.photobucket.com/user/tingos54/media/IMG986.jpg.html]










b[/URL]e done real soon,hopefully


----------



## halfasskustoms

Lookin real good homie.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

that sedan delivery, ghadaam!


----------



## Compton1964

Bel Air comin out sweet tingo


----------



## sinicle

Ranflas lookin VERY clean!!!! Hurry up and finish so you can come to Cali and take me cruising!!! :0


----------



## TINGOS

*Jesse Deposo's 70 impala interior*


----------



## Tonioseven

I need to hit you up for a project I have in mind my brotha!!


----------



## TINGOS

*shipping back home today*


----------



## TINGOS

customer shipped me this & said,gutt this for me & put me some center gold pegasus on it for me & slam it,,,,,,uh,OK but it's too pretty to do that to it,,,leave it O.G wey.....oh well,take her apart























Sike,,,,this my car


----------



## rockin562

Damn they say nothing is perfect but that 62 is as close to perfect i have ever seen! Amazing and outstanding work!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Wuz good tingo builds are lookin real good keep doin ur thang carnal show them how we do it down here in DALLAS TX


----------



## customcoupe68

that 62 is flawless. nice work


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

customcoupe68 said:


> that 62 is flawless. nice work


 x2:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

rockin562 said:


> Damn they say nothing is perfect but that 62 is as close to perfect i have ever seen! Amazing and outstanding work!


sorry but I didnt build that 62,I bought it like that,,,,,,,,,you know damn well I cant build anything that clean.


----------



## halfasskustoms

You the best in the biz, keep it up,


----------



## TINGOS

I like to see the interiors in the cars too.lol.Jesse's rides look good even without interiors in them.Don't stop the music keep the beat bumpin.


----------



## bugs-one

That's some sick ishhhh, homie.


----------



## dig_derange

those interiors you did for Jesse came out dope bro


----------



## TINGOS

*mira nomas*



Jesse's 70 came out retarded


----------



## TINGOS

Brandon's interior for his 1980 monte


----------



## wisdonm

You always have something new. How did you make the beading?

Any progress on the wagon?


----------



## pancho1969

:h5:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Looks clean bro nice job


----------



## face108

LATIN SKULL said:


> ORALE CON GANAS CARNAL!


Nice still got em?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

TINGOS said:


> Jesse's 70 came out retarded


hno: :worship: badass build right there!


----------



## TINGOS

*BORED LASTNITE-masterpiece 62 impala prebuilt kit on Bigdogg 13's*



INTERIOR KING VS TRADITIONAL.lol







looks clean either way



caddy rings,,,,,,pegasus 100 spokes shaved down,,,,,pegasus gold caps & spinners,,,,,pegasus tire cut smaller to fit caddy rings


----------



## dig_derange

lookin good homie!!


----------



## Juan'Calavera'

good job they look clean


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

TINGOS said:


> INTERIOR KING VS TRADITIONAL.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks clean either way
> 
> 
> 
> caddy rings,,,,,,pegasus 100 spokes shaved down,,,,,pegasus gold caps & spinners,,,,,pegasus tire cut smaller to fit caddy rings


clean!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> clean!!!:thumbsup:


GRACIAS OLDSKOOLWAYS,,,,,,



THIS BLUE 76 is for the homie Ocho%hustlers,,,,,,,,,I been slackin & putting his car car aside so I got the homie 716LAYINLOW to donate a painted body cause the original one was a little off.and, in return I'm doing the interior for his 73 impala


----------



## TINGOS

yes!!!!!!!!!!!! it still closes all the way



next 2 impalas for my line up


----------



## TINGOS

noanoaenterprise said:


> U know what, if I was gonna pay u fukin 50 bucks for an interior, the least u could of done was just show a damn sample. And it wasnt because i was doubting ur fukin job. I wasnt asking u for a fukin free job. If thats the case, go fuck urself u fukin arrogant motherfuker


<br><br>FUCKYOU BITCH,,,,,,,my thread has a shit load of interiors & I do many interiors for free for my homies,I dont know you so fuck off hoe.



******lol,,,,,just in off my p.m.lmao,,,,,,,,,***** please*********


----------



## noanoaenterprise

TINGOS said:


> noanoaenterprise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TINGOS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noanoaenterprise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q onda tingo. I think I sent u pm before regarding an interior for my 58. Do u make for other people or just for urself. Get back at me with a price if u do for other people. If u dont, let me know porfa......thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 50 BUCKS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do u have a sample pic of a 58 interior? I would like to c one so I could send u the parts.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope & for doubting me,,,,,,,,I'd rather not do you one,,,,,,,,,,,,,do you not see all the fukin interiors I've?dont message me back
Click to expand...

dnt forget about this one too buddy


----------



## bugs-one

Orale...


----------



## TINGOS

noanoaenterprise said:


> dnt forget about this one too buddy


How can I forget wey,I sent it too you.....,...for starters you ain't the first dude to ask me the same question you asked me,,,but are you high or some shit? A sample,use your imagination....and many people that are my friends on here have gotttten the same response I gave you today,so yeah it was like an insult to me and I'm not on here for you to tell me what too do........and I told you not too message me back instead of cussing you out like I normally would.


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Hey man, u know that u have different style interiors. Plus, a 58 interior is very different than a 64, or 70. Thats the reason y I asked, now like u said, thats the way u respond to people u know, and as far as I know, u dont even know me. So what gives u the right to talk to me like that. Ur telling me not to tell u what to do, but u telling me what to do, please. And if u want to cuss out, let me know homie.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

TINGOS said:


> yes!!!!!!!!!!!! it still closes all the way
> 
> 
> 
> next 2 impalas for my line up


clean job on opening it up!:thumbsup: gonna be bad ass!uffin:


----------



## TINGOS

noanoaenterprise said:


> Hey man, u know that u have different style interiors. Plus, a 58 interior is very different than a 64, or 70. Thats the reason y I asked, now like u said, thats the way u respond to people u know, and as far as I know, u dont even know me. So what gives u the right to talk to me like that. Ur telling me not to tell u what to do, but u telling me what to do, please. And if u want to cuss out, let me know homie.


 So wtf,you sensitive? Didn't like my message so you cussed me out,,,,,I tried to avoid all this but you wanna be a girl about it then say what ever you want on my page to gain you some fame cause yo page looking pretty boring compared to my shit fool.I text Dig after finding out you in LUGK cause Machio and Johnny are my homies and so is the rest of your club,,,learn your history on your club before you come trying to diss wey,,,I named your club.I text Johnny and Dig so if you keep wanting to talk shitt go ahead,,,,here's your time to shine cause my model cars compared to yours is way off.i take pride in my interiors and you caught me on the wrong day.


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Well, this has nothing to do with ur club or mine. Keep them out of this. No need to go crying about it homie. Im letting this shit go. I dont have time for this. Good thing u accepted u wwre having a bad day...its all good


----------



## darkside customs

What's up Tingos?? :wave:

















Now can I get a free sample? :biggrin: 

Just playin big homie!


----------



## TINGOS

*gracias OLDSKOOLWAYS*



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> clean job on opening it up!:thumbsup: gonna be bad ass!uffin:








well with permission on a deal that has gone through with LATIN SKULL I can post that his 67 will be making it's way to Tejas to be part of my collection,muchas gracias LATIN SKULL,I'll make this car look gangsta













[URL=http://s749.photobucket.com/user/tingos54/media/my model cars/imagejpeg_0_2_zps1b43e66a.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## bigdogg323

:shocked: fucker lol....


----------



## Compton1964

bigdogg323 said:


> :shocked: fucker lol....


X2.... Lucky


----------



## TINGOS

*safe & sound,the 67 is here,,LATIN SKULL paint job,foil & custom grille*










this hoe fresh


----------



## bigdogg323

----------------------->>>>>> :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: CAN I HAVE IT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

whats up bro...i hear you do interiors or something? i have a 74 caprice i need some guts for? i will need some sample pics first though! damn nikka! i just stepped all over yah converse!! :naughty: LOL......just playing NOANOA......happy friday fellers! :thumbsup:


----------



## Compton1964

Lol


----------



## noanoaenterprise

hocknberry said:


> whats up bro...i hear you do interiors or something? i have a 74 caprice i need some guts for? i will need some sample pics first though! damn nikka! i just stepped all over yah converse!! :naughty: LOL......just playing NOANOA......happy friday fellers! :thumbsup:


orale, hey, whats up with the pm. Tingo #2???.....lol


----------



## Tonioseven

Latin Skull don't play :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

Tonioseven said:


> Latin Skull don't play :thumbsup:


:nono: NO HE DONT :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

noanoaenterprise said:


> orale, hey, whats up with the pm. Tingo #2???.....lol


no sir...i dont do drama bull shit...just poppin jokes...so respond back and ill try to lend a hand?! TINGOS is my fam so im crackin jokes on him to bro!


----------



## noanoaenterprise

hocknberry said:


> no sir...i dont do drama bull shit...just poppin jokes...so respond back and ill try to lend a hand?! TINGOS is my fam so im crackin jokes on him to bro!


orale, keeping the good sence of humor. Thats cool


----------



## machio

Sup Wey,i see U ,thats a serious line up you got going there Homie..


----------



## Los84

TINGOS said:


> well with permission on a deal that has gone through with LATIN SKULL I can post that his 67 will be making it's way to Tejas to be part of my collection,muchas gracias LATIN SKULL,I'll make this car look gangsta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://s749.photobucket.com/user/tingos54/media/my model cars/imagejpeg_0_2_zps1b43e66a.jpg.html][/URL]


this!  damn!


----------



## TINGOS

Rodrigo's 62 interior


----------



## sinicle

Thats hella nice T! Me likey!!!


----------



## King Of Rimz

TINGOS said:


> Rodrigo's 62 interior


Thank you very much bro. It looks badass!


----------



## josh 78

Like your work :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

wuz good way man u got a nice line up goin there bro much props they all look clean! nombre way i remember when we hookt up in 2010 ur whole model colection was spray painted ur builds lookt nothin like dis u came a long way an stept up ur game much props homie ur new collection se mira chingona!


----------



## TINGOS

*SUP WEY*



pina's LRM replica said:


> wuz good way man u got a nice line up goin there bro much props they all look clean! nombre way i remember when we hookt up in 2010 ur whole model colection was spray painted ur builds lookt nothin like dis u came a long way an stept up ur game much props homie ur new collection se mira chingona!






man Johnny if it weren't for all the paint jobs that everybody painted for me or that I bought already sprayed entonces I wouldn't have chit wey.can't wait wait to finish my burban & 61 soon just to add a little more cars to the line up.orita I'll have 9 cars for shows by january,,,sucks I never get to hit shows cause I work Sat & Sun,,,,unlike everybody else off on the weekends,,,,,,,,,,,,I missed a show this sunday of the Jokerz car club at lonestar park cause my blacazz was at work.I guess I'll just wait for autorama again..........stay up wey,model cars are getting fun again.


----------



## TINGOS

*ARMANDO FLORES TOPLESS 24K*






MAKING IT'S WAY TO TEJAS FOR MY FOR MY LAYITLOW COLLECTION,gracias Mando for selling me this carrito.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

nice dats bad ass way luky ass!


----------



## Compton1964

Nice. ... valuable jolla rite there homie...


----------



## josh 78

tight uffin:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

SE VALE.....WEY!!!!!


----------



## Los84

Damn thats badass!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> SE VALE.....WEY!!!!!


lol simon que si homie!


----------



## TINGOS

*GRACIAS MI GENTE*









and the time has come,let's do the burban layitlow.


----------



## OFDatTX

Can't wait to see this one wey!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

TINGOS said:


> and the time has come,let's do the burban layitlow.


FUCK IT UP WEY! FINISH IT UP


----------



## Tonioseven

LATIN SKULL said:


> FUCK IT UP WEY! FINISH IT UP


X-2; you got more shit on the way...


----------



## TINGOS

*Hell yeah*



Tonioseven said:


> X-2; you got more shit on the way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Tonio for the 55 hook up


----------



## TINGOS

*YUP*










GLUED A FEW PARTS ONTO THE BURBAN & ADDED MO STUFF TO THE MOTOR


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

TINGOS said:


> GLUED A FEW PARTS ONTO THE BURBAN & ADDED MO STUFF TO THE MOTOR



you're crazy man! good work!


----------



## TINGOS

*PURO CORAZON,,,,,,ART2ROLL PAINT JOB*









got the back windows in yesterday


----------



## TINGOS

took my 50 trokita DOUBLE TROUBLE out the box yesterday


----------



## TINGOS

*nothing to lose so I have nothing to hide,,section by section 60 wagon*


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS

almost done with LOWRIDING MIKE'S 60 wagon,,,,,,,,comming out clean & using my favorite colors on an interior cause Mike let me pick them out.


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Dayum bro, that thing is bad ass!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Compton1964

Damn tingo does it again. ... eres cabron wey... Much props


----------



## TINGOS

GRACIAS COMPTON & NOANOA,,,,,,,got my wheels in for my burban,hell yeah!!!!!!!! now I can finish it






mclean caps for my ARMANDO FLORES wheels that he makes himself,,,,,,,,and people always talking bout different hubs for different photo etch spokes,here is a close up of Mando's hubs



enjoy my peoples from the big badass layitlow & keep building,,,,,,,we have a long way to go


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## noanoaenterprise

TINGOS said:


>


perfect wheel selection bro.........u done it again carnal


----------



## bigdogg323

Ay wey can i have those rims rt there  lol....... :wave:


----------



## josh 78

Nice Always like this pasion in your work :wow:


----------



## machio

Should post up some picks of your Mondo piece with the rest of the colection Wey.


----------



## TINGOS

*YUP*



machio said:


> Should post up some picks of your Mondo piece with the rest of the colection Wey.


I am later on this week,the windshield and back bumper was off from the shipping,,,,,,so after I put it back together I will do another backyard boogie photo shoot of the collection


----------



## pancho1969

lookin good tingos :h5:


----------



## pancho1969

lookin good tingos :h5:


----------



## TINGOS

*SUP PANCHO*



pancho1969 said:


> lookin good tingos :h5:













FINSIHED WITH LOWRIDINGMIKES 60 WAGON INTERIOR!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

Chingon as always wey :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS

burban commin along,next are my pesco pumps


----------



## bigdogg323

looking good wey :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:Some more show winners on the way:biggrin:
I member the 64 ....back in the lrb days....nice


----------



## TINGOS

*DIFFERENT.LOL*







burban will be done soon.


----------



## rockin562

Truly a work of art


----------



## Compton1964

Beautiful work tingo.... Always gettin down homie. .


----------



## COAST2COAST

Compton1964 said:


> Beautiful work tingo.... Always gettin down homie. .


X2:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

*yup*

I wa over with Pina & Machio the other day & was shown a badass tool I needs to go buy for me to do my Pesco set up......it's on now!!!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Bad ass


----------



## Guest

TINGOS said:


> I wa over with Pina & Machio the other day & was shown a badass tool I needs to go buy for me to do my Pesco set up......it's on now!!!!!


This interior is flawless and total bad ass. Now you have me wondering what tool you need for your Pesco setup?!?!?


----------



## TINGOS

*SUP MODELSINC*



modelsinc1967 said:


> This interior is flawless and total bad ass. Now you have me wondering what tool you need for your Pesco setup?!?!?



nothing special wey,,,,,,I bought something called PIN VICE.....drill bits & works like a screw driver.........I dont have a whole lot of tools & everytime I see something that makes model building easier I get excited





first part of the headliner





headliner insert,,piping



she awready platinum,ya awready know.lol.








headliner insert in place,,,,just need to finish up more trim on the headliner then I can start the dash & door panels.....starting my pesco pump set up.....hope it come out good.


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Whats up tingo, looking good bro


----------



## pina's LRM replica

wuz good T looking real good homie much props burben lookin super nice get down wit d get down way!


----------



## drnitrus

Looks great!


----------



## TINGOS

*SUP OG TRIPPLE OG,OG TRIPPLE*



drnitrus said:


> Looks great!


man fool thanks for posting your green monte on my FB a while back,,,,,,,,,peeps loved it & I'm trying to make my biscuit tuck look like yo car.lol......very inspiring


----------



## TINGOS

pina's LRM replica said:


> wuz good T looking real good homie much props burben lookin super nice get down wit d get down way!


thanks Johnny.........I have a long way to go before I get interiors to look real but for now I gotta"keep on pushin"this changed chit up for me but in a good way,,,,,,at the same time slowed me down....TINGOS INTERIORS are easy.lol........making chit look real & down to size is harder.much props on yo replicas wey cause it AINT as easy as la gente thinks.you feel me.


----------



## Guest

Tingos, oh yeah a pin vice is great for all aspects of modeling especially for running wires. Cool Man. Love your work.


----------



## TINGOS

LATIN SKULL said:


> FUCK IT UP WEY! FINISH IT UP


what up OG gangsta lean................................nombre fool this lil burban looking better every time I add something to it.be done soon & as for the 67 you sold me wey....................painted belly underway,,,,,,servos by ART2ROLL & chrome undies with an interior when she's all said & done.............along with Marinates copper 61 he sold me all chrome plated undies.going down gina!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS

modelsinc1967 said:


> Tingos, oh yeah a pin vice is great for all aspects of modeling especially for running wires. Cool Man. Love your work.


man dude you're the MADMAN when it comes to all the crazy ideas Sr..........I'm learning as I go homie..........will keep you posted with much eye candy


----------



## sinicle

Tha Burban is lookin REAL sick!!! That might be one of my favorites from you! Great idea with the thread(?) piping around the buisket section! Keep up the good work, I can't wait to see this one done homie!


----------



## TINGOS

*sup fool*



sinicle said:


> Tha Burban is lookin REAL sick!!! That might be one of my favorites from you! Great idea with the thread(?) piping around the buisket section! Keep up the good work, I can't wait to see this one done homie!


gracias Sinicle,,,,,,,,,,,,yo biscuit & wrinkles looks gangsta wey......I was trying something that has been in my head for a while now but just too damn lazy to experiment.................it's fun though to try something different...........we soilders & keep on marching when duty calls.lol.(inside joke),,,,,,,,,,,,,,,yeah it's some stiff ass thread I bought a few months ago for another car I had to do for LilBrandon


----------



## Guest

TINGOS said:


> man dude you're the MADMAN when it comes to all the crazy ideas Sr..........I'm learning as I go homie..........will keep you posted with much eye candy


thank you for the props but your the true madman when it comes to the interiors (and paint that burb paint is totally wild ass crazy) , I wish I could do what you do, Im trying but my foam comes out like crap, and the felt shit i have given up several times trying but you keep me hanging in there and not giving up on the foam interiors, someday I hope to finish at least one that looks pretty cool.


----------



## TINGOS

modelsinc1967 said:


> thank you for the props but your the true madman when it comes to the interiors (and paint that burb paint is totally wild ass crazy) , I wish I could do what you do, Im trying but my foam comes out like crap, and the felt shit i have given up several times trying but you keep me hanging in there and not giving up on the foam interiors, someday I hope to finish at least one that looks pretty cool.


MAN IT'S SUPER EASY TO DO.........If I lived near you I'd drive to you just to show you........I have a how too photo album on facebook,,,,,,,,,,,,step by step pics..look me up .........Agustine Villegas (Tingos) or by email [email protected] cause sometimes searching on facebook still don't come up.....................



i'M GLAD YOU HANG AROUND HERE CAUSE IT BE DEAD IN HERE SOMETIMES,,,,,but I'll always rep with my layitlow family model cars section.


----------



## Guest

Found you on Facebook just hit you up for a friends request as well. I love this forum, its the only forum that has the best lowrider builders on it. Other forums have a section for lowriders but not that many people that post........thank you will check out your facebook.


----------



## josh 78

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

*Sup Josh 78,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*



josh 78 said:


> NICE :thumbsup:

















need this thang done by next saturday


----------



## sinicle

Can't wait! Is that a Carlos wheel? Shit looks SICK!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

that's too sick for words man. I'd love to get a quote on a glasshouse interior whenever you get a chance man, people out here would freak!


----------



## TINGOS

*ONE STEP CLOSER*









PUSHING FOR THE SATURDAY SHOW MY NIGS


----------



## Los84

TINGOS said:


> PUSHING FOR THE SATURDAY SHOW MY NIGS


looking good homie, that engine with the valve cover t bolts n the wiring looks like it will run!


----------



## bugs-one

Looking damn good, homie. Is the show out here in the DFW area? Got info?


----------



## halfasskustoms

That looks pimped homie.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dat burban is lookin real clean my nigg yo best work yet! did u build dat pesco set up from scratch yo self? u got down much props


----------



## OFDatTX

Burban bad as wey ! Can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## Tonioseven

Headed your way Wey!


----------



## bigdogg323

:shocked:  :wow:


----------



## Smallz

Really nice work on the Burban Tingos. All the way around.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

Tingo, You are one Bad Ass Fabricator Carnal!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

ever concider doing a 1/16th scale???


----------



## TINGOS

*que onda wey*



Smallz said:


> Really nice work on the Burban Tingos. All the way around.


dang aint seen you on here in a minute,,thanks man.....it's my first resin kit to ever build


----------



## TINGOS

Mr.1/16th said:


> Tingo, You are one Bad Ass Fabricator Carnal!!!!


thanks big homie ,i didn't fabricate the pumps......D.L.O. made these all I did was paint them & do the plumbing on it.....it was fun.....took a whole day pero I really liked it.....a 1/16 I've always had in mind.......just never tried one.......I know the interior would be more realistic since the scale of the car is bigger....more room to work with..........thanks again man but you of the real fabricators up in here.


----------



## TINGOS

Los84 said:


> looking good homie, that engine with the valve cover t bolts n the wiring looks like it will run!


gracias wey but yo 70 is the shizzy foo


----------



## TINGOS

Tonioseven said:


> Headed your way Wey!


thanks Tonio this 55 is fo my homegirl in El Paso,,,,,,,,,,she gonna love it


----------



## TINGOS

pina's LRM replica said:


> dat burban is lookin real clean my nigg yo best work yet! did u build dat pesco set up from scratch yo self? u got down much props


thanks Johnny I hope I can finish it by saturday........las pumps son de D.L.O. wey.........they badass..I hope he keeps casting them......they made the whole back of the burban look gangsta!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS

sinicle said:


> Can't wait! Is that a Carlos wheel? Shit looks SICK!


simon Sin my nig,,,it's a C-Los sterling wheel wey,can't wait fo yo 39 to bust out..........it's my dream car homie


----------



## machio

Damn!!! Ye,fina kick it on Sat for sure,set up se Mira Chingon Wey .!


----------



## TINGOS

*HEY MACHIO*



machio said:


> Damn!!! Ye,fina kick it on Sat for sure,set up se Mira Chingon Wey .!




this was possible from that little tool I saw at Johnny's crib foo.........about to get dumb & dumber with the models wey.....going down my nigggonna make people proud wey.......glad you like it


----------



## Los84

Oh shit going down !


----------



## pancho1969

:wave: :h5:


----------



## sinicle

TINGOS said:


> simon Sin my nig,,,it's a C-Los sterling wheel wey,can't wait fo yo 39 to bust out..........it's my dream car homie


Yeah his wheels look DOPE! 
And thanks man, I can't wait either! I'm hoping to have her done for the Stockton show in Oct. 
keep up the good work, that setup is clean as fuck!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

TINGOS said:


> thanks big homie ,i didn't fabricate the pumps......D.L.O. made these all I did was paint them & do the plumbing on it.....it was fun.....took a whole day pero I really liked it.....a 1/16 I've always had in mind.......just never tried one.......I know the interior would be more realistic since the scale of the car is bigger....more room to work with..........thanks again man but you of the real fabricators up in here.


thanks for the Love Carnal and with that I need to build a kit that you can do your magic on it for me :thumbsup: I will keep you posted on a PM so keep your eyes out for it.


----------



## TINGOS

*YUP*



Mr.1/16th said:


> thanks for the Love Carnal and with that I need to build a kit that you can do your magic on it for me :thumbsup: I will keep you posted on a PM so keep your eyes out for it.


Orale yup thats cool


----------



## Compton1964

That thing came out impressive. ... chingona tingo. ..


----------



## King Of Rimz

A toda madre. 
Good job my friend!


----------



## torresl

Thats the baddest and sickest burban ive seen yet...


----------



## dink

Niiice


----------



## Los84

Nice homie I see you got the spokes to work on the hubs.


----------



## TINGOS

*what it do*

sup mi gente,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,hope yall chillin,,cause I know I be chillin.lol....................orale puro layitlow


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS

http://youtu.be/lmzPCN7ozz8

Machio made a video from this past week ends show


----------



## javzam78

Ridiculously beautiful builds. I can only hope to be this good one day. Great job Tingos.


----------



## TINGOS

*YO*



javzam78 said:


> Ridiculously beautiful builds. I can only hope to be this good one day. Great job Tingos.


hey man I never use to build like this.......and remember I didn't paint these cars.......the homies from layitlow did..........their was a time I never wanted to spend more than 60 bucks to build a model........& you still don't have to spend hundreds of dollars on building........much of the work is scratch building & creativity I see many bring in this game.........I was on a mission a little over a year ago & have accomplished the builds I started on for a nice line up but it's time to get more serious.......I'm still learning as I go & truely now understand why it takes some homies to build a car in a year or 2...........I love this hobby & help keep these little lowriders alive & stand up for this group wether it's trash talking or shutting it down at a show by puting my models on display or competition.layitlow is home for many of us & I think it always will be.it's like a section for the oldschool LRB mag.

TINGOS


----------



## josh 78

Super tight thats art.........i like it alot nice show to :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

Much Love and Respect to you all for keeping the game tight!!! can't wait to bust out all my new heavy hitters. Great Video too!!
Mr.1/16th


----------



## bigdogg323

alil sumthing for homie tingo  :loco:


----------



## bigdogg323

uffin:


----------



## dig_derange




----------



## TINGOS

bigdogg323 said:


> alil sumthing for homie tingo  :loco:[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias Frankie


----------



## TINGOS

bigdogg323 said:


> uffin:[/QUOTE
> 
> showready!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS

throw back LRB 2000 issue,,,,,,my cars are the ones in the middle,,,,,,,,green 65,blue lac,maroon monte,blue 60 & vert 51


----------



## TINGOS

*Mike Tellez 70 monte BLVD NIGHTS & 50tuck DESERT STORM*


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## OFDatTX

Bad ass line up bro. !!


----------



## TINGOS

QUICK VIDEO IF IT WORKS,,,,,,,,,JUST CLICK ON IT


----------



## TINGOS

OFDatTX said:


> Bad ass line up bro. !!


chit I still need to glue Mando's gold 64 back together....she's a little loose from when he shipped it.......next year shows will have badass little lowriders is all I can say


----------



## Tonioseven

Supertight. :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

AWESOME WORK HOMIE.


----------



## TINGOS

*ODESSA CAR SHOW LINE UP*


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## Compton1964

That's a beautiful line up tingo...


----------



## lowrod

I copped da '70monte kit a few days after I got that LRB mag &once I saw ur ride I was like...DAAAAM! Here it's yrs later &I'm still sayin what? U guessed it...DAAAAM!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Compton1964 said:


> That's a beautiful line up tingo...


x2 simon bro i seen u come a long way mad props,respect an love u got a nice as lil collection goin keep it up homie


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Sick line up tingo


----------



## TINGOS

LATIN SKULL said:


> Sick line up tingo


SUP WEY..............doing the damn thang


----------



## TINGOS

Jerry Moore dually truck interior


----------



## Compton1964

Nice!!!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Love it.


----------



## TINGOS

Dr. Cranky hit me up on facebook a while back & aske if he could make a video of my interiors for youtube & I was like"uh yeah if you want too"....gracias Dr. Cranky


----------



## bichito

I saw them both , amazing work ! motivated me to try my hands at it. don't worry about me taking over as interior king !


----------



## TINGOS

bichito said:


> I saw them both , amazing work ! motivated me to try my hands at it. don't worry about me taking over as interior king !




Art2roll learned it & changed it up badass fool......learn it & make it your own style like he did.....this stuff is easy to do............I have fun doing interiors & they just come out better & better.


----------



## Tonioseven

My dawg; went to look for you on Facebook and you weren't there. My phone os off for a minute till I get back on track but I just wanted to holla at you. I want the chrome undies for the '57. I just need a minute.


----------



## TINGOS

Tonioseven said:


> My dawg; went to look for you on Facebook and you weren't there. My phone os off for a minute till I get back on track but I just wanted to holla at you. I want the chrome undies for the '57. I just need a minute.


foshizzlemynizzleitsdaDohdoublejizzle....lol............aweready........give me the undies for yo car & I'll trade with you........I'll makes my cara a slammer & we makes yo cara a chow cara............and yes I'm saying CARA you know like CARAH!!!!!!!!!.....lol..........yup.....I'll be back on FB later later.......muthafukas wanna holla at a niggy then they gotta bring they azz in hereah.lol.


----------



## TINGOS

214-794-2037 call or text me wey



right now I'm doing 3 interiors at the same time......& then 2 others for some other homies & then the one thats gonna be badass but a bitch to do is the interior for Duanebudlight monte interior copying TOPLESS 65 interior.......then I'll be back on track...............YO BIGDOGG I needs to ship yo chrome parts back tambien before I fukn foget...chit I'm way behind............word of advice cabrones BEING A LAZYAZZ NIKKA LIKE ME DOES NOT FUKN PAY.......CHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!.............iI'm mad at myself.....


----------



## Los84

:ninja::thumbsup::rimshot::sprint:


----------



## dig_derange

Wutup Tingos! Cool videos. Jerry's truck is looking dope man.


----------



## Tonioseven

Bet. I'ma send them in a week or so.


----------



## TINGOS

dig_derange said:


> Wutup Tingos! Cool videos. Jerry's truck is looking dope man.


sup Dig my nig.............Jerry interior came out nice wey,,,but the cab is screwed......warped the fuck out.....I str8tnd it & it still warp back into place...........I think he real mad over it too.......I feel like a let down.


----------



## TINGOS

Tonioseven said:


> Bet. I'ma send them in a week or so.


I need yo addy wey to ship you the chrome wey.......message pancho on facebook to text it to me


----------



## Tonioseven

Don't
send it yet cause I ain't got the money right now. It'll be a minute before I have it.


----------



## TINGOS

Tonioseven said:


> Don't
> send it yet cause I ain't got the money right now. It'll be a minute before I have it.


I'm not charging you wey.........we trading my chrome for your plastic parts.......MERRY XMAS MY NIG


----------



## Tonioseven

Damn, Santa Claus like a MUFUCKAH!! LOL!!


----------



## TINGOS

Tonioseven said:


> Damn, Santa Claus like a MUFUCKAH!! LOL!!


TONIO you neva fake the funk & always helping me out.....& I know you been wanting to do something like this for a while so I'm just giving you that lil xtra boost wey.........I'm sending more stuff out for chrome next week & I'll get yo J's 13's dipped & I'll keep yo tires from it & trade you a set of his 5.20's if that's ok?


get somebody to gimme yo addy fool so I can ship you this chrome out along with Frankis chrome


----------



## TINGOS

Jerry's monte interior is some good practice for future interiors in this hoe.


----------



## bigdogg323

TINGOS said:


> Jerry's monte interior is some good practice for future interiors in this hoe.


nice n clean as always wey :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

Bad ass interior wey!


----------



## TINGOS

Jerry's monte interior is some good practice for future interiors in this hoe.[/QUOTE




dash done.....should be finished today & shipper back home


----------



## ART2ROLL

Fukn badass wey


----------



## chris_thobe

Killer work man!! Surprise surprise!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Monte interior is bad as FUCK!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

ART2ROLL said:


> Fukn badass wey


X100!


----------



## bugs-one

Clean interior.


----------



## TINGOS

Jerry Moore interior for his monte...hope he likes it


----------



## Guest

man i love those front seats they match perfectly!!!!! were they hard to make?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TINGOS

modelsinc1967 said:


> man i love those front seats they match perfectly!!!!! were they hard to make?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



no it took like 35 minutes..........theys 2 piece seats wey......with that thread around it.


----------



## bugs-one

:thumbsup:


----------



## GreenBandit

Love the simplicity of this on!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:Looks great homie


----------



## bichito

clean as always :thumbsup: how do u get that wrinkle look?


----------



## TINGOS

bichito said:


> clean as always :thumbsup: how do u get that wrinkle look?


with an Xacto knife,,,,,,,just cut it till it look like wrinkles.......their is no way to get it wrong







yo OCHO%HUSTLERS,,,,,,yo 76 along with 716LAYINLOW 73 interiors are next on the dresser wey...also need to foil the side molding for you


----------



## bichito

COOL, THANX. IT SAYS ALOT ABOUT YOU AS A PERSON THAT YOUR WILLING TO SHARE YOUR TRICKS WITH US . THANX AGAIN:thumbsup:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

TINGOS said:


> Jerry Moore interior for his monte...hope he likes it




wicked work man. I'd love to get on the list for an interior bro!


----------



## R0L0

bad ass work homie!!


----------



## TINGOS

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> wicked work man. I'd love to get on the list for an interior bro!


I was going through boxes lastnite & I have 10 more interiors I'm backed up on...was like"CHIT!!!!"need to stop bullcornin & get on it this shit.lol.....after I finish these 10 I don't think anybody will want interiors from me anymore.....I will be charging 50 for a tub & if a car open & hinged 100 bucks........I spend a lot of time on this stuff & make nice interiors but I'm tired of people bitching & crying bout price...........when I buy something I dont bitch or try to low ball,,,,,if I have the money & I want it then it's mines.......if I cant afford it then it never existed.

i'll never get burned out of the hobby but other people get paid more money for less hours of work& if I keep chariging what I charge then it really aint worth my time,,,I'd rather build my own shit!!!!!......I'm really tired of working almost next to nothing I'd rather spend that time with my kids than to help a muthafuka that dont love the hobby..........I have a few homies that will always have V.I.P. status with me but the fake people just need to keep walking on by cause I cant help you


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

I hear that. I work at a wheel shop, get people bitching constantly. I think $50 is a fair price and I'm still in if you are. I'd love to have one of your interiors in my collection for sure. I'm thinking a 77 monte. You'll have total control over it (colors/style/shapes)...just do your thing. lemme know when you're ready and I'll get it shipped out homie. no stress from me.


----------



## TINGOS

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> I hear that. I work at a wheel shop, get people bitching constantly. I think $50 is a fair price and I'm still in if you are. I'd love to have one of your interiors in my collection for sure. I'm thinking a 77 monte. You'll have total control over it (colors/style/shapes)...just do your thing. lemme know when you're ready and I'll get it shipped out homie. no stress from me.


I'm down to do it,,,,,,just let me catch up on this stuff...I'm way behind.......I get mad at myself too


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Looking good as always,bro.Loving the 79 monte interior for Jerry


----------



## TINGOS

we creepin & we crawlin


----------



## bichito

Great work as always !I'm wondering What glue are you using for the felt ?


----------



## TINGOS

bichito said:


> Great work as always !I'm wondering What glue are you using for the felt ?



HERE YOU GO WEY---------https://www.facebook.com/agustine.villegas/media_set?set=a.379164665509300.90980.100002473092955&type=3

this should help you


----------



## NBR_01

sup wey......


----------



## Normaso

TINGOS said:


>


Some of the sickest guts out there, hands down. The king killed it hands down.


----------



## TINGOS

GONNA REDO THE HINGES & INTERIOR PN mANDO'S gOLD 64 FOR THIS SUNDAY'S SHOW


----------



## TINGOS

got my Mike Tellez truck put back all together......she was in a few pieces when I first got her........she good for the show now


----------



## TINGOS

ready for sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

clean line up way! damn wish i could make it but projects are still not ready gonna have something real clean ready for next year show tho!


----------



## TINGOS

pina's LRM replica said:


> clean line up way! damn wish i could make it but projects are still not ready gonna have something real clean ready for next year show tho!


Johnny!!!!!!!!!!,,,,that's what you said lastyear.........bring the cars you have now wey..you have like 3 or 4.........even if I only had 3 or 4 I'd still go.......people are tired of my cars,,,,bring your cars wey!!!!!!!!!............come help us rep the low lows fool


----------



## pina's LRM replica

lol foreal i did say dat huh!! man time flys feel u bro but im kinda tierd of showing my old builds feel me i kinda kickt up my skills a notch since then wanna show d work dats gonna reflect on were my skills at now an seeing ur clean collection motavated me to wanna see my collection come together to ima stop bullsittin get on it way lol


----------



## TINGOS

pina's LRM replica said:


> lol foreal i did say dat huh!! man time flys feel u bro but im kinda tierd of showing my old builds feel me i kinda kickt up my skills a notch since then wanna show d work dats gonna reflect on were my skills at now an seeing ur clean collection motavated me to wanna see my collection come together to ima stop bullsittin get on it way lol



YOU CAN DO IT FOOL.........when you did the WILD CHILD car you was on a roll...........dont worry bout others around you & set yoself a goal & push for it.........shit I now have 10 cars to rep at any show with at any times notice...I couldn't that a year ago........one day wey......I will have a table full of low lows.....and always build the shit you like........I build stuff people expect me to build to show skills......I build clean low lows & can care less bout the rest of the stuff that don't catch my attention..........."IN THE PARKING LOT WE TURN HEADS"!!!!!!!,,,,,""WHAT THAT BITCH SAID?..PIMPIN AINT DEAD""


----------



## Lowlife ! !

Damn Tingo that's a serious collection of cars you got now, always like to see your work its always off the scale....:thumbsup:..... Oh and that interior for Jerry`s Monte Carlo is one of your best, you got mad skills bro thanx for sharin......... Lowlife ! !


----------



## TINGOS

FINALLY GOT THE FRONT TO SIT THIS LOW.....it's low enough now............hinges & interior next,,,,need her done by sunday...........


----------



## TINGOS

Lowlife ! ! said:


> Damn Tingo that's a serious collection of cars you got now, always like to see your work its always off the scale....:thumbsup:..... Oh and that interior for Jerry`s Monte Carlo is one of your best, you got mad skills bro thanx for sharin......... Lowlife ! !



I'm gettin hit up now for interiors just like Jerry's.......I guess I finally did something people like????........more too come of them styles....just depends on the car,,,,the color,,,,the stance.............you show me a car painted in any color,,,,and I already vision an interior for it.......the hard part is making none exactly the same....make sense??........gracias wey for stoppin by fool.


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## bichito

U sir are CHINGON!!!!!:worship::bowrofl:


----------



## Compton1964

One of the best interiors ive seen...goes great for such legendary car from mando!!!


----------



## TINGOS

Compton1964 said:


> One of the best interiors ive seen...goes great for such legendary car from mando!!!


thanks wey...the car still looks good,,,,,here's pics of my models on sunday


----------



## TINGOS

sunday's autorama





























thanks homie Carlos for taking these pics & posting them on FB.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

looking good way! i should of stopt by for a lil bit huh i heard homie los shut it down wit his build dats wuz up his build is clean


----------



## TINGOS

pina's LRM replica said:


> looking good way! i should of stopt by for a lil bit huh i heard homie los shut it down wit his build dats wuz up his build is clean


NOT ONLY HIS CAR RADICAL DETAILED TO THE MAX,,,,,,,pero his car is super....super clean...................YUP YOU GONNA HAVE TOO STEP UP YO GAME IF YOU COMPETING AGAINST HIM WEY........his skills aint no joke.......he's a one man show......he make Dallas lowrider models look like snap kits...........YOU GOT SOME SERIOUS COMPETITION commin your way Johnny,,,,,,,,he builds on a level that I know you wish you was at.......no bullshit wey.


----------



## T-Maq82

Damn bro stellar fucking work!! Very motivational shit you have going on around here man!! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## OldSchoolVato

esta number one


----------



## pina's LRM replica

TINGOS said:


> NOT ONLY HIS CAR RADICAL DETAILED TO THE MAX,,,,,,,pero his car is super....super clean...................YUP YOU GONNA HAVE TOO STEP UP YO GAME IF YOU COMPETING AGAINST HIM WEY........his skills aint no joke.......he's a one man show......he make Dallas lowrider models look like snap kits...........YOU GOT SOME SERIOUS COMPETITION commin your way Johnny,,,,,,,,he builds on a level that I know you wish you was at.......no bullshit wey.


lol nah bro u might not b on his level or he might b compitetion to u but not me!! in know were my skills at i got mad love an respect for los but he better come wit sum better than dat come next year show cuz i hold it down here in d town bro dats my word homie


----------



## TINGOS

OCHO%HUSTLER,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,yo interior is done...just need to finish foiling your glasshouse & send her back too you with a free set of jevries 13's chrome plated with 5.20 tires .....I'm sorry it took so long & thanks for being very patient with me homie


----------



## jevries

Best of the best!!:thumbsup:



TINGOS said:


> sunday's autorama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks homie Carlos for taking these pics & posting them on FB.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

TINGOS said:


> OCHO%HUSTLER,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,yo interior is done...just need to finish foiling your glasshouse & send her back too you with a free set of jevries 13's chrome plated with 5.20 tires .....I'm sorry it took so long & thanks for being very patient with me homie




Good work as usual bro! can't wait to get on the list for mine!


----------



## treyimpala

Wow!!!!!! 
I don't even know what to say........ What talent!


----------



## biggie84

Nice work homie do you know where I can find a visor for a amt 51 fleetline


----------

